# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2010



## PCGH_Marco (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 09/2010 startet heute. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt *ab 4. August am Kiosk*. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware *2 bis 3 Tage früher*. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 09/2010 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Aktuelle Umfrage zur PC Games Hardware 09/2010 (startet Montag)

Umfrage Heft-DVD 09/2010 (startet Montag)

Grüße,
Marco


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Juli 2010)

Mhh ... mal meinem Lieblingszeitschriftenhändler auftragen diesmal die Premium-Ausgabe zu ordern für mich ..... und nein, ich will (noch) kein Abo, obwohl ich Stammleser seit Ausgabe 1 bin, besagter Zeitschriftenhändler ist'n guter Bekannter, da will ich ihm nicht meinen Umsatz vorenthalten, und hab immer noch 'nen netten Plausch mit ihm .... wenn er den Laden wie vorgesehen bald zumacht (Rente, lässt mich im Stich =(  ) habt ihr mich dann endlich als Abonnent, vorher 'net. 


Btw: Das "Nerd-Kartenspiel" finde ich direkt super geil, eine weitere langweilige Mathevorlesung schon mal gerettet. ^^


----------



## ro0ney (30. Juli 2010)

scheint mal ne richtig interessante Ausgabe zu werden.


----------



## PW1993 (30. Juli 2010)

Also das wird ja ein dicker Test  ,bloß schade das die N470GTX Twin Frozr noch nicht dabei ist =( aber trotzdem ich will meine N465GTX Twin Frozr II Goldne Edition sehen wie die sich schlägt


----------



## defPlaya (30. Juli 2010)

Wenn Abonnenten es zum WE bekommen sollten, sollte es ja morgen da sein. Bin dann mal gespannt auf das "epische"(episch = großartig, wunderbar, mit kommen die Tränen ^^ ????) Heft.


----------



## Luigi93 (30. Juli 2010)

Diese Ausgabe protzt ja mit Superlativen  . Riesentests, -poster und natürlich das Quartett.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Juli 2010)

Prinzipiell ja die perfekte Ausgabe um 'se sich signieren zu lassen, oder?! ^^


Ich erwarte schließlich die PCGH-Redis wieder auf der GamesCom zu sehen, natürlich werden die dieses Jahr pflichtgemäß überfallen!  Seht euch vor. 

(Letztes Jahr schlicht keine Zeit gehabt dazu, hatte nur am Donnerstag Zeit, und alles was ich abgestaubt habe war ein "nettes" Pic mit Henner.  Ansonsten halt zu den wichtigsten Spielen gesprintet ... Dieses Jahr hab ich mehr Zeit, bin schon auf Hotelsuche für das Wochenende in Köln, ergo habe ich diesmal genug Zeit die Red. zu belagern.)


----------



## GxGamer (30. Juli 2010)

Die Ausgabe scheint wirklich episch zu werden, geile Gimmicks, GTX 460 Tests, AMD-Mainboardtests, Videos die man scheinbar noch nicht kennt .
Bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Juli 2010)

Luigi93 schrieb:


> Diese Ausgabe protzt ja mit Superlativen  . Riesentests, -poster und natürlich das Quartett.



Ja, ich gebe zu, das klingt wirklich protzig. Aber ich kann sagen, dass wir noch nie so viel reingesteckt haben wie in diese Ausgabe. Ich hoffe, das kommt auch so gut bei euch an wie bei uns.


----------



## Vhailor (30. Juli 2010)

> Downsampling-Tool für Qualitätsfanatiker, nun auch exklusiv mit einem 64-Bit-Zertifikat.



Für mich jetzt schon das Highlight der Ausgabe.

Da ich mir vor 2 Monaten erst den PC (siehe Sig) zurechtgebastelt habe, kann ich zwar nicht alle Artikel verwerten, aber gekauft wirds dennoch  !

btw: King's Bounty ist wirklich ein sehr gutes Spiel! Danke schonmal dafür.


----------



## PW1993 (31. Juli 2010)

Also wenn man mal aufzählt was alles interessantes dadrin ist :
 -55 Grafikkarte Test
 -GTX 460
 -N465GTX Twin Frozr II Golden Edition
 -Asus Ares
 ...
nur GPUs  wo bleiben eig die CPUs xD


----------



## Otep (31. Juli 2010)

55 Grafikkarten im Test... oh nein!

Das könnte mich dazu verführen eine neue zu kaufen


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Juli 2010)

Die Ausgabe strotzt echt nur so vor Grafikkarten und Mainboard-Tests - echt geil geworden  Von den Extras ganz zu schweigen^^


----------



## Shi (31. Juli 2010)

Habt ihr sie schon?


----------



## Knuffi (31. Juli 2010)

Ich habe auch gedacht das die neue heute ankommt,wie eigentlich immer Samstags.
Post ist schon durch und die neue PCGH leider nicht dabei,Wochenende versaut


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2010)

Eigendlich sollte die ja heute ankommen. Mal schauen.

@Thilo (Achtung Insider!): Nu deswegen die Ausgabe als episch zu betiteln, das wäre doch nicht nötig gewesen .


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Juli 2010)

Mhhh ... dass die Ausgabe früher ankommt bei 'nem Abo ist schon immer irgendwo reizvoll gewesen .... trotzdem, siehe Seite 1: Abo kommt erst nächstes Jahr oder so in Frage. ^^


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2010)

Die Klangproblematik (kratzen) beim Krocraft Plus ist in meinen Augen auf eine defekte Lötstelle oder einen Toten Kondensator im Verstärker zurückzuführen . Wenn kalte Lötstelle dann am Class-D-Chip.
Da könnten auch die anderen Negativpunkte wie die verzerrten Mitten und der polternde Bass (stark reduzierter Dämpfungsfaktor) herrühren. 
Ein Gegentest mit anderen Lautsprechern wurde nicht gemacht ?


----------



## nulchking (31. Juli 2010)

Grade eben ist sie angekommen, kurz durchgeblätter und kann nur sagen das es in meinen Augen sehr vielversprechend aussieht wenn ich sie heute Nacht verschlingen werde  
Auch die Beilagen sind echt nett vor allem das Poster, bitte mehr davon


----------



## xeonsys (31. Juli 2010)

darf man fragen was steht in der vorschau auf heft 10/2010?

mfg xeonsys


----------



## nulchking (31. Juli 2010)

- PCGH-Special: Energie sparen
- Spiele beschleunigen
- Gehäuse und Kühler: ü.40 neue Gehäuse 
- Zukunft der Befehlssätze bei Prozessoren
- Praxis: Windows 7 entschlacken
_ Marktübersicht neue Tastaturen und Mäuse


----------



## NCphalon (31. Juli 2010)

Ich werd ma das Downsampling Tool ausprobiern, meine HD4870+3/4 langweilt sich ja zu tode xDD

Woah das muss ja ne menge Kohle gekostet ham Henner als Sprecher für das Zusammenbauvideo zu bekommen


----------



## xeonsys (31. Juli 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> - PCGH-Special: Energie sparen
> - Spiele beschleunigen
> - Gehäuse und Kühler: ü.40 neue Gehäuse
> - Zukunft der Befehlssätze bei Prozessoren
> ...




thx


----------



## NCphalon (31. Juli 2010)

Möge die Macht des Giant-Kneifs mit euch sein^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2010)

Wäre es möglich, online noch ein paar Informationen zum Sound-Special nachzureichen?
Die subjektiven Klangeindrücke sind zwar ganz nett (ohne Blindtest aber nur einer von sehr vielen), aber leider wurden darüberhinaus objektive Werte wie z.B. Grundrauschen der Boxen, (fehlerfreie) Unterstützung von Standards der Soundkarten (ich weiß, dass das nicht mehr so wichtig ist - aber wenn schon der Klang in Spielen keine näheren Kommentare mehr wert ist, dann hätte ich doch wenigstens 1-2 Worte zur Kompatibilität), Stromverbrauch bzw. Stand-By Zwang bei den Boxen, Aufstellmöglichkeiten der Center,... gewünscht.
Bei den Klangbewertungen wären ein paar Worte zu einigermaßen nachvollziehbaren Kritierien (vor allem Übergang zwischen Satelliten und Sub, Abstrahlverhalten, Qualität der Kalibriersoftware bzw. überhaupt deren Vorhandensein und Möglichkeiten,...) auch hilfreicher gewesen, als "schlanker, aber gut gestaffelter Tieftonbereich" (WTF?).

Habt ihr das abyssmale Ergebniss der 2ZS eigentlich mit dem beschränkten Umfang der Vista/7 Treiber ermittelt, oder voll konfiguriert unter XP? Gerande in Bezug auf Ortbarkeit liegen bei mir Welten zwischen der Grundeinstellung und einem einfachen Durchgehen des Assistenten.

P.S.: Die 2ZS hat übrigens mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kein Firewire 800, sondern nur 400. Dafür aber Midi, was bei einem Test von Soundkarten für nicht-Spieleeinsatz vielleicht allgemein erwähnt werden sollte.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2010)

Die Klangtests wurden alle auf Grund der Kompatiblität unter Windows XP in der Standarttreiberkonfiguration durchgeführt. Gegengetestet wurde mit Windows Vista x64.

Firewire 800 - nagut, das war dann wohl nen Fehler , die Karte kam ohne Verpackung hier an (quasi "Bulk").


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Juli 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erwarte schließlich die PCGH-Redis wieder auf der GamesCom zu sehen, natürlich werden die dieses Jahr pflichtgemäß überfallen!


Argl


----------



## fuddles (31. Juli 2010)

Heute eingetrudelt. Hab noch nicht rein geguckt. Das hebe ich mir fürs Klo auf ( Klolektüren sind die Wertvollsten !!! )


Aber das Quartett direkt ausgepackt und gezockt^^
Leider ist die Perforierung etwas schwach und mir ist ne Karte eingerissen


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Juli 2010)

Nur eines für diese Ausgabe.


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Juli 2010)

Das Editorial hat mich natürlich sehr gefreut. Gibt ein gutes Gefühl, wenn man den Rücken gestärkt bekommt.

Durchgelesen habe ich die Ausgabe noch nicht, aber auf den esten Blick gibt es diesmal viele Marktübersichten. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Taitan (31. Juli 2010)

Prächtige Ausgabe, auch endlich mal wieder die wenig beachtete Audio Hardware hatsins Heft geschafft. Sehr schön. Der Lüftertest ist gut, nur fehlt da m.M.n ein wichtiger Hersteller: Scythe.
Die Spielevollversion ist seit mindestens 2 Jahren die erste, die ich auch mal installieren und testen werde. Macht weiter so!


----------



## Shi (31. Juli 2010)

LOL das PCGH in Gefahr Video ist echt klasse, genau wie das restliche Heft!


----------



## narutogt (31. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt keine Ahnung, wie sehr ich mich auf diese Ausgabe und speziell auf den Grafikkartentest freue...

Großes Kino!


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Juli 2010)

Nur eines, das SSAA Tool funkt bei mir trotz allem nicht, egal was ich versuche.
"SSAA Tool is running not correctly".


----------



## Luigi93 (31. Juli 2010)

@mixxed_up
Das SSAA-Tool hat keine Signatur -> Windows ohne Signaturüberprüfung starten lassen (steht auch im ReadMe)
Im GTX 460-Video sind so viele Fehler, die verbessert werden mussten. Gab es nicht mehr genug Zeit, das neu zu drehen? 
Mit dem Giant-KNEIF kann man echt alles machen .


----------



## NCphalon (31. Juli 2010)

Ausser Raff dabei helfen seine Artikel rechtzeitig fertigzubekommen xD


----------



## 3-way (31. Juli 2010)

aller dick vorbestellt ich schör!!!
3D dies das!


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Juli 2010)

Luigi93 schrieb:


> @mixxed_up
> Das SSAA-Tool hat keine Signatur -> Windows ohne Signaturüberprüfung starten lassen (steht auch im ReadMe)
> Im GTX 460-Video sind so viele Fehler, die verbessert werden mussten. Gab es nicht mehr genug Zeit, das neu zu drehen?
> Mit dem Giant-KNEIF kann man echt alles machen .




Haha, sehr witzig, komisch dass da extra steht, dass die PCGH Version eine 64 Bit Treiber Signatur hat.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Argl


*Muahaha*


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Juli 2010)

narutogt schrieb:


> Ihr habt keine Ahnung, wie sehr ich mich auf diese Ausgabe und speziell auf den Grafikkartentest freue...
> 
> Großes Kino!



Auf das Monster bin ich persönlich besonders stolz. Hoffentlich hilft dir der Artikel weiter (und vielen anderen auch)! 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nur eines, das SSAA Tool funkt bei mir trotz allem nicht, egal was ich versuche.
> "SSAA Tool is running not correctly".



Hast du _beide _mitgelieferten Visual-Packages installiert (32 und 64 Bit)?



Luigi93 schrieb:


> Im GTX 460-Video sind so viele Fehler, die verbessert werden mussten. Gab es nicht mehr genug Zeit, das neu zu drehen?



Das, wo Carsten mit der Referenz-460 zu sehen ist? Was ist denn falsch? Ich kann gerade nicht drauf zugreifen, aber es sollte nochmal erwähnt werden, dass die Referenzkarte de facto wenige Minuten vor der DVD-Abgabe eintrudelte und nur Zeit für diesen "Schnellabwasch" blieb.



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ausser Raff dabei helfen seine Artikel rechtzeitig fertigzubekommen xD



Ja.  Aber irgendwie klappt's auch ohne die gigantische Kneifzange immer.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Juli 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Heute eingetrudelt. Hab noch nicht rein geguckt. Das hebe ich mir fürs Klo auf ( Klolektüren sind die Wertvollsten !!! )
> 
> 
> Aber das Quartett direkt ausgepackt und gezockt^^
> Leider ist die Perforierung etwas schwach und mir ist ne Karte eingerissen


hättest wie in Rot am Rand steht vorher Kicken sollen ... ging dann bei mir wunderbar

3D Brille im Zusammenspiel mit meiner schon vorhandenen Vollversion von Power DVD Ultra 10 3D funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## Luigi93 (31. Juli 2010)

> //Da ich momentan kein Zertifikat habe um die Treiber zu signieren (Kostetd ~ 500$)
> //müssen windows vista/win7 mit "F8" getsarted werden und dann ist
> //"Disable Driver Signature Enforcement" auf Deutsch: "...Treiber Signatur..."


Zitat aus dem LiesMich vom SSAA-Tool (von der PCGH-DVD)

@Raff
Die Fehler bei der DVD wurden ja zum Glück immer per eingeblendetem Text verbessert . Deshalb wundere ich mich ja .
Beispielfehler im Anhang (behauptet wurde: Gegenüber der GTX 460)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Juli 2010)

Luigi93 schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem LiesMich vom SSAA-Tool (von der PCGH-DVD)



Das gilt bei der aktuellen DVD-Version des Tools nicht mehr. Diese zeigt beim Start ein PCGH-Logo, da wir die Signatur beigesteuert haben (und bald auch ein GUI) 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Luigi93 (31. Juli 2010)

Ach so. Dann kann ich auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Freakless08 (31. Juli 2010)

Hab das Heft heute erhalten.

Gleich beim Betrachten des Covers ist mir etwas ins Auge gesprungen..


> SSD unter 200 Euro
> Doppelt so schnell wie Festplatten.



Es heißt "Doppelt so schnell *ALS* Festplatten" und nicht wie Festplatten.
Oder sind die SSD genauso schnell wie Festplatten aber doppelt so schnell als [anderes Produkt]..... ??? Als was denn nun?

Naja. Werde mich jetzt mal mit dem Heft beschäftigen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Juli 2010)

Als?  Schneller als, aber doppelt so schnell wie.


----------



## Luigi93 (31. Juli 2010)

So gerne dieser Fehler mit "schneller wie ..." gemacht wird: Dieses Mal ist es richtig, wenn man "Doppelt so schnell wie Festplatten" schreibt. Es ist ja ein "gleichwertiger" Vergleich (eins ist nicht größer als das andere ).


----------



## Freakless08 (31. Juli 2010)

Das "wie" bedeutet das selbe wie "Ist genauso, ist gleich..". Somit sind SSD nicht schneller als (normale) Festplatten sondern genauso schnell.
Aber was ist nun halb so schnell als SSD und Festplatten?

"Ich bin so schnell gerannt wie gestern", "Ich bin doppelt so schnell gerannt als gestern"...


----------



## Nasenbaer (31. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das gilt bei der aktuellen DVD-Version des Tools nicht mehr. Diese zeigt beim Start ein PCGH-Logo, da wir die Signatur beigesteuert haben (und bald auch ein GUI)
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Find ich ne super Sache von euch. Bei jedem Start F8 drücken ist echt keine Lösung und die Tools, die diesen Schritt automatisieren sind auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Also die DVD-Version ist quasi schon gekauft.

Bin mir über die Preium-Ausgabe aber noch unschlüssig. Anaglyph-Brille hab ich schon aus der c't von vor einigen Monaten aber was ist denn so auf DVD und im Booklet drin? Gibt's da Details zu?


----------



## Luigi93 (31. Juli 2010)

Allein dafür, dass Henner im Video von "PC im Eigenbau" zu hören ist, sollte doch ein Kaufgrund sein .


----------



## MrNice123 (31. Juli 2010)

"Sie wollen einen aktuellen PC selbst bauen, vielleicht mit AMDs Phenom  X6 oder Intels Core i7? Dann bieten wir Ihnen 15 Seiten mit einer  Einbauanleitung (Magazin) plus Monstervideo und XXL-Poster (DVD,  Premium)."

Was soll das bedeuten?
Hab im moment nur nen Phenom II X3 und nen i5-750, gibts beim X6 und dem i7 irgendwelche Besonderheiten wofür man eine 15 seitige Einbauanleitung bräuchte?


----------



## zcei (31. Juli 2010)

Ne das ist allgemein für Leute die Bauen wollen 

Hab die Ausgabe wieder erwartend heute im Briefkasten gehabt  Rechnete für Montag damit. 

Ich hab mich ja nicht groß im Vorfeld informiert, wusste nur, dass das Quartett kommt und diese Ausgabe  ist wirklich einfach nur EPIC!!!

Ein Highlight für mich war ja das kleine Extraheftchen für die Gamescom  (Warum? Siehe Signatur )
Dann noch das PC-Bau Poster, was ja für einen Großteil der Stammleser einen Schmunzelwert bringt^^
Die Tests sind auch ein gute Sache und mit dem Quartett brauch ich ja erst garnicht anfangen  Suuuuper Ausgabe!

Werd sie mir glaub ich auf der GamesCom auch signieren lassen  Hehee...

Weiter so, Jungs!

Gruß von eurem Abonennten
zcei


----------



## Luigi93 (31. Juli 2010)

Nein, die beiden Prozzis sind nur Beispiele .
Wieder eine sehr gute Ausgabe, gibt bisher nichts zu bemängeln (außer die Fehler im GTX 460-Video ).


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Juli 2010)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Es heißt "Doppelt so schnell *ALS* Festplatten" und nicht wie Festplatten.
> Oder sind die SSD genauso schnell wie Festplatten aber doppelt so schnell als [anderes Produkt]..... ??? Als was denn nun?
> 
> Naja. Werde mich jetzt mal mit dem Heft beschäftigen.


Nope, "so" (+ erste Steigerungs/Grundform eines Adjektivs) ist so viel ich weiss ein Signalwort für den "Positiv", ergo kommt "wie" zum Einsatz.

"Doppelt so schnell *WIE* Festplatten".

Wenn etwas verglichen und dabei eine Steigerung eines Adjektiv zum Einsatz kommt wie "schneller" kommt für gewöhnlich "als" zum Einsatz, der Mist nennt sich dann "Komparativ" ....

"Um das Doppelte schneller *ALS* Festplatten."

Wer sich den Krampf ausgedacht hat ...... dem gehört zwangsweise Windows ME installiert. 


(Ich hoff ja mal ich blamier mich hier grad nicht auch und liege doch falsch .... mein letzter Deutschuntericht ist schon 4 Jährchen her. xD)


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Juli 2010)

Kann mir bitte einer sagen, ob auch das Asrock 870 Extreme3 getestet wurde?


----------



## Luigi93 (31. Juli 2010)

@Ob4ru|3r
So ausführlich wollte ich das nun auch wieder nicht schreiben .
@Lios Nudin
Moment, schaue kurz nach *zur PCGH renn*
Edit: JA, ist sogar empfohlen:
Wofür wollen Sie Ihren PC nutzen? -> Spielen -> Möchten Sie zwei Grafikkarten nutzen? -> Ja, Crossfire -> Wie viel Budget haben Sie? -> Weniger als 100 Euro
hat als Note 1,76 bekommen


----------



## zcei (31. Juli 2010)

Jungs in eurem PC Zusammenbau Video habt ihr die Abstandshalter vergessen. Bzw im Video sind sie montiert zu sehen, werden aber nicht erwähnt!


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Juli 2010)

Luigi93 schrieb:


> @Lios Nudin
> Moment, schaue kurz nach *zur PCGH renn*
> Edit: JA, ist sogar empfohlen:
> Wofür wollen Sie Ihren PC nutzen? -> Spielen -> Möchten Sie zwei Grafikkarten nutzen? -> Ja, Crossfire -> Wie viel Budget haben Sie? -> Weniger als 100 Euro
> hat als Note 1,76 bekommen



Danke Dir. Hab bis jetzt nur einen brauchbaren Test dazu im Internet gefunden (Legion Hardware), aber das ist mir zu wenig.

Ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich von der Note halten soll. Wenn ich mir den Einkaufsführer der Ausgabe 08/2010 anschaue (liegt gerade vor mir), dann haben alle aufgeführten 12 Mobos bessere Noten bekommen. Das Board auf Platz 12 eine 1,66. Da bin ich schon etwas enttäuscht. Bleib aber trotzdem ein Asrock Fan, da die Mainboards für wenig Geld einfach verdammt viel bieten.


----------



## Luigi93 (31. Juli 2010)

Alle Mobos in dieser Kategorie haben ähnliche Noten. Dort ist es auf Platz 3 von 8.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. August 2010)

Luigi93 schrieb:


> Alle Mobos in dieser Kategorie haben ähnliche Noten. Dort ist es auf Platz 3 von 8.



Ich werd mir die Ausgabe auf jeden Fall kaufen und den Bericht genau durchlesen. Vielleicht sind die Kritikpunkte nicht so schwerwiegend. Die beste Austattung hat es ja in jedem Fall.


----------



## Infernalracing (1. August 2010)

Gutes Heft!
Aber ich hätte im AM3 Boad Test gern das "ASUS M4A87TD Evo" gesehen!


----------



## rabensang (1. August 2010)

Zum Glück gibts in Deutschland genormte Briefkästenschlitze

....sonst hätte das wirklich dicke Heft nirgends reingepasst. So eine dicke
Ausgabe gabs lange nicht mehr. So viel wie diesmal, kam aus noch keinem
Heft gefallen

Da steckt wirklich ne Heidenarbeit drin. Respekt, wirklich klasse Heft von 
klasse Redakteuren


----------



## Manny G. (1. August 2010)

Scheint sehr geil zu werden...
Ich hole mir diesmal sogar die Premium-Ausgabe,das isses mir wert...
Mit der 3d-brille kann ich dann endlich trackmania in 3 zocken.


----------



## guna7 (1. August 2010)

Weiß gar nicht was ich zuerst lesen soll. So viele interessante Themen!


----------



## Henninges (1. August 2010)

endlich mal wieder eine klasse ausgabe...der soundkartentest für ein erstlingswerk, überragend, chapeau !


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder eine klasse ausgabe...der soundkartentest für ein erstlingswerk, überragend, chapeau !


----------



## Glühbirne (1. August 2010)

Super Themen! 
Freue mich schon sehr auf die Ausgabe, gerade den Grafikkarten und den Pc im Eigenbau Artikel kann ich gut gebrauchen...


----------



## Pokerclock (1. August 2010)

Der Soundkarten Test ist wirklich hervorragend und endlich wurde auf diese banale Bewertung der einzelnen Frequenzbereiche verzichtet und durch eine ausführliche Beschreibung ersetzt. Wer hat den Test gemacht? Ich werde aus dem Kürzel nicht schlau. Großes Lob von!

Schade, dass das nicht bei den PC-Soundsystemen fortgesetzt wurde. Dort ist man wieder im alten Trott gelandet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. August 2010)

*nfsgame*


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

Ich hab mal die Signatur ergänzt, damit man mich einordnen kann . 
Danke fürs Lob .


----------



## 3-way (1. August 2010)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Gleich beim Betrachten des Covers ist mir etwas ins Auge gesprungen..
> 
> 
> Es heißt "Doppelt so schnell *ALS* Festplatten" und nicht wie Festplatten.
> Oder sind die SSD genauso schnell wie Festplatten aber doppelt so schnell als [anderes Produkt]..... ??? Als was denn nun?



epic fail


----------



## Jami (1. August 2010)

und sie ist episch...


----------



## rabensang (1. August 2010)

Respekt nfsgame! Schöner Test


hab grad das PCGH in Gefahr-Video gesehen 
Zu klasse, vor allem das mit der Gelbwurst

Irgendwoher kenn ich auch das MSI Board, aber nur wenns defekt ist


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

Danke .


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, ich gebe zu, das klingt wirklich protzig. Aber ich kann sagen, dass wir noch nie so viel reingesteckt haben wie in diese Ausgabe. Ich hoffe, das kommt auch so gut bei euch an wie bei uns.




Bei mir ist sie auf jeden Fall gut angekommen 

Grandiose Arbeit  

Das werden wieder viele vergnügliche Stunden Lesespaß... 

Genau richtig, wenn im Büro mal wieder die Arbeit fehlt...


----------



## jup65 (1. August 2010)

hi, sollte ein Leserbrief werden .... finde aber keine passende verlinkung


bis vor ca. 3 Jahren habe ich PCGH regelmäßig gelesen und sie war gut  seit 3 monaten bin ich wieder Leser ...aber wie lange noch die Schrifft wird immer kleiner und ich befürchte bald augenkrebs zu bekommen  
es gibt immer noch viele interessante Beiträge für die meisten Diagramme braucht man aber bald eine Lupe


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

Habe gerade mal ne 2006er rausgekramt udn so unheimlich große Unterschiede kann ich da nicht feststellen .


----------



## Daniel_M (2. August 2010)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte einer sagen, ob auch das Asrock 870 Extreme3 getestet wurde?



Ja, wurde getestet.

Die komplette Übersicht:
PCGH 09: 30 Sockel-AM3-Boards im wahrscheinlich größten Mainboard-Vergleichstest der Welt - mainboard





Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Danke Dir. Hab bis jetzt nur einen brauchbaren  Test dazu im Internet gefunden (Legion Hardware), aber das ist mir zu  wenig.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich von der Note halten soll. Wenn ich mir  den Einkaufsführer der Ausgabe 08/2010 anschaue (liegt gerade vor mir),  dann haben alle aufgeführten 12 Mobos bessere Noten bekommen. Das Board  auf Platz 12 eine 1,66. Da bin ich schon etwas enttäuscht. Bleib aber trotzdem ein Asrock Fan, da die Mainboards für wenig Geld einfach verdammt viel bieten.




Die Erklärung steht natürlich im Artikel, gleich auf der ersten Seite:

"Zudem haben wir das Wertungsschema modernisiert – die neuen Noten sind daher nicht direkt mit denen aus alten Tests vergleichbar."


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. August 2010)

THX PCGH PCGH 09: 30 Sockel-AM3-Boards + Nerd karten die ist gekauft!! 100%ig !!!
Geil.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. August 2010)

Luigi93 schrieb:


> @Raff
> Die Fehler bei der DVD wurden ja zum Glück immer per eingeblendetem Text verbessert . Deshalb wundere ich mich ja .
> Beispielfehler im Anhang (behauptet wurde: Gegenüber der GTX 460)


Ja, in der Tat war die Videoproduktion dieses Mal recht knapp. Daher hatte ich nur Zeit, die wichtigen Passagen neu zu drehen - die meisten Einblendungen sind ja eher von der Sorte Kloochschieter-Abwehr.


----------



## klefreak (2. August 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nur eines, das SSAA Tool funkt bei mir trotz allem nicht, egal was ich versuche.
> "SSAA Tool is running not correctly".






Luigi93 schrieb:


> @mixxed_up
> Das SSAA-Tool hat keine Signatur -> Windows ohne Signaturüberprüfung starten lassen (steht auch im ReadMe)
> Im GTX 460-Video sind so viele Fehler, die verbessert werden mussten. Gab es nicht mehr genug Zeit, das neu zu drehen?
> Mit dem Giant-KNEIF kann man echt alles machen .



die PCGH-Edition ist schon signiert 

ABER: ich bekomme das Tool auch nicht funktionstüchtig:

1. beide Runtimes installiert
2. den Spielelink aus der Verknüpfung ohne "" in die Datei "games" kopiert
3. "config" unangetastet gelassen da wie in der Readme beschrieben schon ausgefüllt..

4. enableSSAATool gestartet und das "Sponsored by PCGH" gesehen.. danach sollte das tool laufen??
5. Drakensang am fluss der zeit gestartet aber keine höhere Auflösung als das 1920x1200 das ich vorher schon hatte einstellbar??

mache ich da was falsch??

mfg Klemens


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. August 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> mache ich da was falsch??
> 
> mfg Klemens



Ja, du hast vergessen dem Spiel einen DX10-Pfad dran zu programmieren.  Das DS-Tool arbeitet nur unter D3D10/11 (_Drakensang_ nutzt AFAIK D3D9). Sorry.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. August 2010)

was bei den 30 Sockel-AM3-Boards im Test interessiert, wie gut oder schlecht der 770er zu 870er Chipsatz und der 870er zum 880er ist. Und welches von den 870er besser ist.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. August 2010)

Göttliche Ausgabe!
Ist meine neue Lieblings-Ausgabe....

Weiter so


----------



## Nasenbaer (2. August 2010)

Hat man mich übersehen? 
Bin immer noch unschlüssig ob ich die DVD-Ausgabe oder die Preimum-Fassung kaufen soll.


Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Bin mir über die Premium-Ausgabe aber noch unschlüssig. Anaglyph-Brille hab ich schon aus der c't von vor einigen Monaten aber was ist denn so auf der DVD und im Booklet drin? Gibt's da Details zu?


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (2. August 2010)

YAY!!! Habe heute meine erste Abo-Ausgabe bekommen (wurde ja nach über 4 Jahren Tankstellengang mal Zeit) und mich erstmal wie ein kleines Kind gefreut. Dieses Heft ist echt der Hammer. Genau wie das Kartenspiel. Ich glaube, ich muss mir auch so ein unglaublich handliches Giant-KNEIF zulegen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. August 2010)

Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Hat man mich übersehen?
> Bin immer noch unschlüssig ob ich die DVD-Ausgabe oder die Preimum-Fassung kaufen soll.



Hi,

da sollte eigentlich alles zu finden sein.

PCGH Premium 09/2010 mit 3D-Brille und VGA-Quartett Teil 1 - Abonnenten mit Preisvorteil [ERINNERUNG] - pc games hardware, pcgh, 3d


----------



## BikeRider (2. August 2010)

Ich habe mich schon lange nicht mehr so auf den Mittwoch gefreut, wie heute. Wird in wenigen Stunden die DVD-Version gekauft.


----------



## exa (2. August 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, ich gebe zu, das klingt wirklich protzig. Aber ich kann sagen, dass wir noch nie so viel reingesteckt haben wie in diese Ausgabe. Ich hoffe, das kommt auch so gut bei euch an wie bei uns.



das triffts wohl ziemlich genau, leidergottes auch in die andere Richtung, denn 3 extra Werbeplättchen gabs auch noch nie, hat man damit dann das Quartett finanziert???

zudem wqar es eine Katastrophe das Quartett richtig sauber aus dem Heft zu trennen, da wäre eine zusätzliche Riffelung wie bei den DVDs angebracht gewesen, so hab ich mir beinahe 2 Karten zerrissen, und das Heft noch dazu...


----------



## klefreak (2. August 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ja, du hast vergessen dem Spiel einen DX10-Pfad dran zu programmieren.  Das DS-Tool arbeitet nur unter D3D10/11 (_Drakensang_ nutzt AFAIK D3D9). Sorry.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



das klingt vernünftig 

gibts auch für DX9 solch eine Möglichkeit??

mfg Klemens


----------



## Jes (2. August 2010)

Hmmm, testet ihr denn nur die Referenz GTX 460?
Oder gibt es einen Vergleichtest der den Herstellermodells [ GLH; Cyclone]?
Ich werde sie mir eh kaufen[3D], aber wäre doch gut zu wissen!


----------



## Nasenbaer (2. August 2010)

@PCGH_Thilo

Thx, ist gekauft. 
Vorallem der Wissensartikel du die Tests der 3D-Produkte klingen interessant.



klefreak schrieb:


> das klingt vernünftig
> 
> gibts auch für DX9 solch eine Möglichkeit??
> 
> mfg Klemens



Nennt sich SSAA. 
Downsampling arbeitet auch nicht viel anders - SumperSampling Anti-Aliasing ist eher noch besser, da die Samplepunkte je nach Verfahren besser verteilt sind. Ob Drakensang nun aber AA-kompatibel ist weiß ich nicht. Gerade bei den DX9-Titeln gabs ja einige, die AA nicht zuließen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. August 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> das klingt vernünftig
> 
> gibts auch für DX9 solch eine Möglichkeit??
> 
> mfg Klemens





Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Nennt sich SSAA.
> Downsampling arbeitet auch nicht viel anders - SumperSampling  Anti-Aliasing ist eher noch besser, da die Samplepunkte je nach  Verfahren besser verteilt sind. Ob Drakensang nun aber AA-kompatibel ist  weiß ich nicht. Gerade bei den DX9-Titeln gabs ja einige, die AA nicht  zuließen.



Neben "Frickel"-Downsampling via Monitor und Custom Resolutions (funktioniert dann auch in Spielen wie _GTA 4_, die kein AA erlauben) besteht unter DX9 und älter nur die Option, mithilfe einer aktuellen Grafikkarten SG-Supersampling hinzuzuschalten. Aktuelle Grafikkarten = Radeon HD 5000 oder Geforce 8 und besser (ideal: GTX 400), die bieten das im Treiber bzw. Tools an.



Jes schrieb:


> Hmmm, testet ihr denn nur die Referenz GTX 460?
> Oder gibt es einen Vergleichtest der den Herstellermodells [ GLH; Cyclone]?
> Ich werde sie mir eh kaufen[3D], aber wäre doch gut zu wissen!



Wir testen einerseits die GTX 460 als solche (GPU-Test, ein Artikel) als auch die Retail-Karten (zweiter Artikel). Enthalten sind die Palit-/Gainward-Karten sowie die Modelle von Asus (Direct CU TOP), MSI (Cyclone), Zotac (460/1G) als auch Gigabyte (460/1G OC). Also fast alles, was sich gerade am Markt tummelt.  Im nächsten Heft legen wir natürlich nach und testen alles Neue, darunter die ersten 2-GiB-Versionen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Kreisverkehr (2. August 2010)

1. "Epische Aushabe" finde ich unangebracht, nur weil die Ausgabe dicker, einfallsreicher und mit starken Tests versehen ist.

2. S80/81 (880G-Test)

Im Text zum Asus M488TD-M/USB und MSI880GMA-E45 steht, dass das MSI 6/9 Watt (Windows-Leerlauf/Stabilitätstest) weniger nuckelt, aber in der Tabelle zieht das MSI 129,4/274,7W und das Asus hingegen 135,3/265,9W.

Tabelle: MSI braucht im Idle weniger, unter Last mehr
Text:  MSI braucht Idle UND Last weniger.

Was stimmt denn nun? (Oder ergeben sich die Differenzen im Text/Tabelle nur durch EPU/APS, oder wie darf man das verstehen?)

Und weiter bin ich noch nicht vorgedrungen. Und ja, genau das Board habe ich mir kürzlich angeschaut (Asus), das MSI wär auch ne Option. Passt genau, der Artikel/Test.


----------



## Moritz2000 (3. August 2010)

Hm, scheint schon eine super Ausgabe zu sein, und überlege mir jetzt, sie doch zu kaufen.
Werde da mal zu meinem Zeitschriftenhändler gehen, der kennt meine spezial Wünsche inzwischen, hin und wieder ein verpasstes Heft nachordern ist längst keine Seltenheit mehr.

Mal ne andere Frage: Wenn ich in Fürth bei euch vorbei komme, signieren mir dann die Redakteure meine Ausgabe? (Die Idee von Seite 1 finde ich nämlich super!)


----------



## Norisk699 (3. August 2010)

*Fehlerteufel ?   Frage an Raffael Vötter*

Servus,

zur aktuellen Ausgabe habe ich mal eine kurze Frage:

Kann es sein dass irgendein dummer Praktikant (natürlich nicht Raffael Vötter selber *g*) euren Grafikkartentest teilweise versaut hat?

Auf den Seiten 45 und 46 im Heft werden "die Starken" Grafikkarten bis 300 Euro getestet.

Komischerweise sind in der Testtabelle bei den werkseitig aufgemotzten Gainward GTX 460 GS GLH / GTX 460 Sonic Platinum 
die allerselben FPS-Werte abgedruckt wie beispielsweise bei der Standard Zotac GTX 460. 

Mich persönlich hätte speziell interessiert wie / ob / wie gut
sich die GTX460 GS GLH (die will ich mir kaufen) von der Standardausführung absetzen kann. Das kann ich mit den dargestellten Werten jetzt leider nicht wirklich vergleichen.

Ich hab mir die DVD noch nicht angeschaut. Ist da die Testtabelle oder ähnliches mit drauf?



Achja, um zu einem positiven Ende zu kommen: Ansonsten eine der stärksten PCGH-Ausgaben ever! Schon die 08/2010er gefiel mir sehr gut und wenn Ihr die Qualität (mal abgesehen von den netten Gimnicks wie Quartett etc.) halten könnt dann werde ich noch viele weitere Jahre Abonnent bleiben.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. August 2010)

Schau doch einfach mal in den Benchmark auf Seite 44 oben links.


----------



## Norisk699 (3. August 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach mal in den Benchmark auf Seite 44 oben links.


 
Ok, da hast Recht. Da habt Ihr die Performanceunterschiede ja doch noch an einer Stelle im Heft schön dargestellt. Danke

Also bestätigt sich das "Gerücht" , dass die GLH den Mehrtakt fast 1:1 in Mehrleistung umwandeln kann.
Scheint mir ein würdiger Nachfolger der legendären GLH`s zu sein und ich schmeiss meine Zotac GTX 260 AMP 192Shader raus bzw. auf den Gebrauchtwarenmarkt.


Aber nochmal kurz zu den identischen Framerates in den Kästen Seite 45/46: 
Das kann ich dann sozusagen als "Druckfehler" abhaken... 
--> Keine Gegenäußerung fasse ich als Zustimmung auf 

Achja PS: dann müssten die NOTEN der einzelnen Karten auch geändert werden, weil der "Leistungsteil" macht ja 60% eurer Note aus. Hab mich nämlich gleich gewundert dass die Grafikkarten im 200-300 € Segment so haarscharf nah beieinander liegen.


----------



## Gromir (3. August 2010)

Erstmal großes Lob an euch für die aktuelle Ausgabe. Ich konnte sie bereits heute am Kiosk meines Vertrauens 
erstehen. Auch kam heute meine GTX470 AMP! an und ich bin froh es quasi von Profis bestätigt zu sehen, dass ich die 360 Steine gut investiert habe.
Ich habe auch noch eine kleine Frage zu euren Grafikkarten-Wertungskästen. Sind die ermittelten OC-Werte das Maximum, das stabil ohne VGPU-Erhöhung lief?


----------



## KatanaxXx (3. August 2010)

Hi

Die Ausgabe 09/2010 konnte man ja schon seit längerem vorbestellen.
Habe sie schon vor über einen Monat vorbestellt.
Lustig ist ja das sie jetzt immer noch nicht da ist, worin liegt den da der Sinn wenn man die Zeitung vorbestellen kann, aber dann nicht vor dem offiziellen Realease beim Zeitschriftenhändler raussendet  

Anscheinend liegts an eurem Verlag.
Kann es sein das die Idioten nur Probleme machen?


mfg


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2010)

Kein Grund für Beleidigungen!
Offizieller Verkaufsstart ist und bleibt für nicht-Abbonenten der erste Mittwoch im Monat.


----------



## KatanaxXx (3. August 2010)

Dann hätte heute aber eine Bestätigung via E-Mail kommen müssen, das die Zeitschrift versendet wurde.
So wies aussieht müssen erst wieder unzählige E-Mails hin-und herfliegen.
Sowas nervt einfach wenn man an nem reibungslosen Ablauf gewöhnt ist.



mfg


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. August 2010)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Aber nochmal kurz zu den identischen Framerates  in den Kästen Seite 45/46:
> Das kann ich dann sozusagen als "Druckfehler" abhaken...
> --> Keine Gegenäußerung fasse ich als Zustimmung auf
> 
> Achja PS: dann müssten die NOTEN der einzelnen Karten auch geändert  werden, weil der "Leistungsteil" macht ja 60% eurer Note aus. Hab mich  nämlich gleich gewundert dass die Grafikkarten im 200-300 € Segment so  haarscharf nah beieinander liegen.



Keine Sorge, die Endnote ist korrekt, nur die Fps in der Testtabelle geben nicht das wieder, was dank der werkseitigen Übertaktung dort stehen müsste. Dieses Element in der Testtabelle werden wohl in Bälde überarbeiten, da sich immer wieder Fehler einschleichen. Stay tuned. 

Das Haarscharfe liegt nahe, da die ersten 5 Karten nicht nur fast gleich schnell sind (im PCGH-Index), sondern auch das Drumherum kaum abweicht. In der Endnote gleicht sich vieles aus: Die eine Karte tritt mit Standardtakt an und ist flüsterleise (z. B. die HD 5850 Rev. 2), während die HD 5850 Toxic werkseitig übertaktet, aber lauter ist – am Ende ist die Note dann ähnlich.

Daher wird auch immer wieder im Text darauf hingewiesen, nicht stur auf die Note, sondern die einzelnen Disziplinen zu schauen. 



Gromir schrieb:


> Erstmal großes Lob an euch für die aktuelle Ausgabe. Ich konnte sie bereits heute am Kiosk meines Vertrauens
> erstehen. Auch kam heute meine GTX470 AMP! an und ich bin froh es quasi von Profis bestätigt zu sehen, dass ich die 360 Steine gut investiert habe.



Auf jeden Fall, die Karte ist wirklich "rund".



Gromir schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch eine kleine Frage zu euren Grafikkarten-Wertungskästen. Sind die ermittelten OC-Werte das Maximum, das stabil ohne VGPU-Erhöhung lief?



Genau, allerdings sollte man die angegebenen Werte trotzdem nur als grobe Richtung ansehen. Was in der Testtabelle steht, wurde mit erhöhter Lüfterdrehzahl getestet und 10 Minuten mit _Crysis Warhead_ malträtiert. Das kann spielabhängig trotzdem instabil sein – da aber alle Karten so übertaktet wurden, ist das Verfahren vergleichbar. 

Das OC-Potenzial mit maximaler Spannung geben wir nur in Ausnahmefällen an (es wird aber intern mitgetestet).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (4. August 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> was bei den 30 Sockel-AM3-Boards im Test interessiert, wie gut oder schlecht der 770er zu 870er Chipsatz und der 870er zum 880er ist. Und welches von den 870er besser ist.



Genau die Fragen werden im Test beantwortet. 





Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Im Text zum Asus M488TD-M/USB und MSI880GMA-E45 steht, dass das MSI 6/9  Watt (Windows-Leerlauf/Stabilitätstest) weniger nuckelt, aber in der  Tabelle zieht das MSI 129,4/274,7W und das Asus hingegen 135,3/265,9W.
> 
> Tabelle: MSI braucht im Idle weniger, unter Last mehr
> Text:  MSI braucht Idle UND Last weniger.
> ...




Die Angaben in der Testtabelle stimmen - das MSI-Board ist im Windows-Leerlauf genügsamer, zieht dafür aber in unserem Stabilitätest mehr aus der Steckdose als die Asus-Platine.





Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Wenn ich in Fürth bei euch vorbei komme, signieren  mir dann die Redakteure meine Ausgabe? (Die Idee von Seite 1 finde ich  nämlich super!)



Du kannst gerne am 19., 20. oder 21. August auf der Gamescom vorbeikommen - dort signieren wir gerne dein Heft und haben etwas mehr Zeit für eine Unterhaltung als an einem normalen Arbeitsalltag im Verlag in Fürth.

Genaue Infos wann und wo ihr uns auf der Gamescom findet, folgen zum Wochenende auf der Hauptseite.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. August 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Die Angaben in der Testtabelle stimmen - das MSI-Board ist im Windows-Leerlauf genügsamer, zieht dafür aber in unserem Stabilitätest mehr aus der Steckdose als die Asus-Platine



Danke, dann weiß ich woran ich bin. Wie gesagt, guter Test.

Interessant fand ich jetzt nun auch "Knaller bis 800€". (S128)
Klar, es war sehr breit und der Fokus quasi nur auf interessante Modelle gelegt ohne ein gleiches Testfeld zu haben. 
(Übrigens: ICH würde beim Suchen anderes vorgehen:
1. Matter Bildschirm
2. Max. 15,6" [oder nur 11,6", wenns ein Subnotebook werden soll]
3. Laufzeit/Ausstattung)

Schicke Idee und v.a. gut, dass ihr das Thinkpad x100e getestet habt. Hab ich nur überlesen, bei welcher Helligkeit ihr die Probanden vermessen habt (im Falle des x100e die 6h im surfen) und wie ihr gesurft habt (ständig neu laden, o.ä.) oder steht das nirgends?

Schön wärs, wenn ihr noch ein anderes 11,6" Gerät getestet und dem x100e gegenübergestellt hättet. Das an sich besser ausgestatte, aber spiegelnde Acer Timeline 1810TZ zum Beispiel. Ach, wo wir beim Spiegel sind: Im Vergleich zu einem matten HP (615) finde ihc den Lenovo nicht völlig matt, da meine Umrisse besser zu erkennen sind, bzw es stärker spiegelt. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Spiegel, dem HP zum Vergleichen ist das Lenovo irgendwo dazwischen Richtung HP, bzw. stark in Richtung matt. 

Bei den Notebooks würde mich mal die generelle Meinung bzgl matt/spiegelnd interessieren, einfach aus Neugierde.

CPU-Zeitreise (S65): Auch wenn der P4 technisch ein Flop war (wie ihr es bezeichnet), so muss man sagen, dass er sich - die Gründe kennen wir ja - sehr gut verkauft hat, bzw. sich auch bei technischer Überlegenheit kaum hätte besser verkaufen können. 

Generell taugt mir diese Ausgabe wirklich sehr, gut gemacht und viel nützliches für mich dabei. Das mit den passiven Karten war schön.
Im Text steht (S38) dass ihr die HIS HD 5770 Silence testet, wobei ich aber auf einen Tippfehler schließe, da ihr einerseits in der Tabelle die HIS als 5570 kennzeichnet und im Abschnitt drüber meint, dass es keine schnellere passive Karte als die 5750 gäbe.

Könnt ihr sagen, ob die 5750 SCS3 generell ~900 MHz Takt (also ~70-100MHz) mehr als die Gigabyte 5750 Silent Cell mitmacht, oder war das nur das eine Exemplar? Die Temperaturen habt ihr beim Standard-Takt ermittelt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. August 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:
			
		

> Schicke Idee und v.a. gut, dass ihr das Thinkpad x100e getestet habt.


Ich wollte das unbedingt drin haben - nur schade, das es keine Nile-Platform nutzt. Kaufen werde ich es trotzdem


----------



## Menthe (4. August 2010)

Mhm meine Premium ist noch nicht da, die ich am 10.7 vorbestellt hatte


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. August 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Könnt ihr sagen, ob die 5750 SCS3 generell ~900 MHz Takt (also ~70-100MHz) mehr als die Gigabyte 5750 Silent Cell mitmacht, oder war das nur das eine Exemplar? Die Temperaturen habt ihr beim Standard-Takt ermittelt?


Nein und ja: Man kann nie auf die genaue Übertaktbarkeit extrapolieren. Die Werte geben eine grobe Richtungs vor, wohin es gehen kann. Die Temperaturen werden selbstverständlich bei Standardtakt ermittelt.


----------



## Mr__47 (4. August 2010)

Dann muss ich mich wohl unbedingt mal zum Kiosk begeben..
Wenn ihr sagt, dass die Ausgabe episch, dann muss da ja was dran sein


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. August 2010)

Am besten gleich zwei oder drei kaufen! Die steigt bestimmt bald im Wert


----------



## Dan23 (4. August 2010)

Bin noch am lesen, aber ja diese Ausgabe hat schon gewaltige Ausmasse was die Tests angeht!
Da ist man anfangs etwas überfordert die ganzen Infos aufzunehmen!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. August 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich wollte das unbedingt drin haben - nur schade, das es keine Nile-Platform nutzt. Kaufen werde ich es trotzdem



Sehr gut, in der Hinsicht habt ihr mir den Kauf quasi bestätigt. Dass es noch die alte Plattform nutzt, ist mir persönlich weniger wichtig, als die fehlenden Anschlüsse (leider nur VGA), bzw der zusammengefasste Audio-OUT/IN-Port. Aber was tut man nicht alles, wenn man Prioritäten hat...




PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Nein und ja: Man kann nie auf die genaue Übertaktbarkeit extrapolieren. Die Werte geben eine grobe Richtungs vor, wohin es gehen kann. Die Temperaturen werden selbstverständlich bei Standardtakt ermittelt.



Ok, aber bei beiden Karten kann man per Kabelbinder nen Lüfter draufschnallen, oder ist eine der Karten dafür vorbereitet? Konnte man die dann übertaktet bei welcher Temperatur laufen lassen?


----------



## puerto505 (4. August 2010)

sehr interessante ausgabe.
hat mir gezeigt, dass ich mit dem gigabyte 890gpa-ud3h die richtige wahl getroffen habe, aber auch, dass ich die aktuellen graka-generationen auslasse - die gtx zu stromhungrig, ati zu teuer (was aber wahrscheinlich eher an der verteilung/auslastung von nv/ati bei tsmc liegt).
mal schaun, was die hd600oer und fermi-refresh so bringt.

tip an pcgh: macht doch einen part in eure testtabellen bezüglich fixer oder variabler spannungen bei den grafikkarten bzw.auch, mit welchen sie standardmäßig laufen - wäre bei ner kaufentscheidung aus meiner sicht auch hilfreich


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. August 2010)

puerto505 schrieb:


> tip an pcgh: macht doch einen part in eure testtabellen bezüglich fixer oder variabler spannungen bei den grafikkarten bzw.auch, mit welchen sie standardmäßig laufen - wäre bei ner kaufentscheidung aus meiner sicht auch hilfreich



Die (ausgelesenen) GPU-Spannungen geben wir ja oben in der Testtabelle an, sofern die Tools kooperieren. Auf die Möglichkeiten des "Umspannens" mithilfe von Tools gehen wir normalerweise auch immer ein – das war im Rahmen dieses Mörderspecials, das einen globalen Blick auf die Gesamtheit aller Karten wirft, nicht im Detail möglich.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## xeonsys (4. August 2010)

so heft gekauft

leider hate die dame im kaufland die premium ausgabe nicht


----------



## Zocker85 (4. August 2010)

blöde frage auf seite 45 bei der GTX 460 von Gainward/Sonic sind ja stark übertaktet, haben aber die gleichen fps wie die zotac 460, die nicht übertaktet wurde... versteh das net, soll es ein Druckfehler sein???


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. August 2010)

habe die PCGH auch mit karten 
@ PCGH ihr habt ja die 870er und die 880er drin aber die 880er mit crossfire habt ihr nicht drin wie das ASRock 880G Extreme3,Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H oder ASUS M4A88TD-V Evo/USB3 ?
kommen die noch? oder habt ihr schon irgendwelche Infos?


----------



## nyso (4. August 2010)

So, das war seit etwa 4-5 Monaten die erste PCGH, die ich mal wieder gekauft habe. Größtenteils wegen dem Quartett und dem GTX 460-Teil^^

Ich muss sagen, ihr habt euch ja ganz schön gemausert. Viele Verbesserungen zur damaligen Extendet, auch wenn ich die noch immer vermisse...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2010)

Ich hab da einen Kritikpunkt. Bei den AM3 Boards, die Wertungsliste.
Dort schreibt ihr oben rein, welche Bios Version das Board hat.
Könnt ihr auch ergänzend schreiben, welches Bios überhaupt verbaut ist, also AMI oder Phoenix?
Das wird nicht gesagt.


----------



## totovo (4. August 2010)

Ich finde die neue Ausgabe sehr gelungen nur leider hab ich anscheinend die Ausgabe erwischt, an der ihr euer Monster Taschenmesser ausprobiert habt, meine Ausgabe hat 2 Tiefe Einschnitte die sich bis auf Seite 12 fortsetzen! 

mfg


----------



## ile (4. August 2010)

Hier mal mein Feedback zur aktuellen Ausgabe:

 Grafikkartenquartett, wirklich cool! Aber eins finde ich schon komisch: Die GTX460 im Quartett hat als Lautstärke (Referenzdesign) 1,7 Sone angegeben, in 09/2010 sind aber 2,1 Sone angegeben 

 Nicht zu viele Seiten aus der Rubrik "Mobile" (Zudem: Tests von Notebooks in dieser Preisklasse kann ich sogar was abgewinnen )

 Wirklich sehr viele interessante Artikel (den Premium-Teil mal ausgenommen)!

 Zum Artikel "Software-Lüftersteuerungen": Fand ich schon interessant, aber man muss ja doch bedenken, dass die Lüftersteuerung eigentlich eine BIOS-Aufgabe ist, die bei guter Umsetzung (Asus!!!) keine zusätzliche Software erfordert!

 Dem 3D-Trend kann ich leider nichts abgewinnen, deshalb finde ich den Premium-Teil langweilig. Einziger Vorteil von 3D ist die 120Hz-Technik, die mir auch in 2D bessere Bilder beschert.

 Bei ein paar Seiten (S. 104 & 114) ist die Druckqualität schlecht, die Seiten sind sehr blass und zum Teil schwierig zu entziffern

 Warum werden bei GraKa-Tests neuerdings bei "Leistung" einfach die Daten aus dem Leistungsindex abgedruckt anstatt die Leistung der GraKa einzeln zu testen, die meisten sind schließlich übertaktet!  Das ist wirklich Unsinn, die Daten kann ich auch im Leistungsindex nachlesen, die brauche ich nicht mehrfach hingedruckt!

Insgesamt aber ein sehr gelungenes Heft (ohne Premium-Teil) mit zwei Schönheitsfehlern, Kompliment! 

(Außerdem: Auch die DVD ist diesmal sehr gut, v. a. die Videos!)


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

Wenn die Druckquali durchgehend shclecht ist würde ich Kontakt mit dem Abo-Service aufnehmen (E-Mail-Adresse steht unteranderem auf der DVD-Hülle).


----------



## spockilein (4. August 2010)

Für mich war die Premium Ausgabe Enttäuschend und auch in einem Teil schlimmer als Bildzeitung. 
Das Grafikkarten-Quartett ist zawr eine Gute Idee aber ob es genial ist... Eher Ansichtssache. Eine absolute verarsche ist das "geniale Extra" von dieser Gamescom. Das ist in jeder zweitklassigen PC-Zeitschrift drin. Was soll das? Werbung als Extra zu verkaufen. Das ist ja Schlimmer, als was wir von Merkels Gurkentruppe zu hören bekommen.
Die Extra CD war auch schwach. Ich hätte mir mehr Bilder und Videos von Spielen und Anwendungen gewünscht. 
Vergessen habt Ihr ein Pflaster beizulegen. Mit dieser Brille hab ich mich bein absetzen hintern Ohr geschitten. Schöne Sche......


----------



## Henninges (4. August 2010)

spockilein schrieb:


> Mit dieser Brille hab ich mich bein absetzen hintern Ohr geschitten. Schöne Sche......



vulkanier brauchen für "sowas" ne brille ? faszinierend...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. August 2010)

Schlecht geschlafen? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Martin inside (4. August 2010)

Der *GTX460 Test* hat mir sehr gefallen - aber - GTX460 Benchmarks und Lastverbrauch mit Overclocking sind mir irgendwie abgegangen...

...aber sonst Klasse wie immer!

> Keep going on <
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PCGH in Gefahr - Giant Knife:*

''Wie soll ich nur diese Gelbwurst aufbekommen?''

Moment mal C.... ! dafür gibts das Giant Kn(e)ife!
Ich brech ab...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. August 2010)

Martin inside schrieb:


> Der *GTX460 Test* hat mir sehr gefallen - aber - GTX460 Benchmarks und Lastverbrauch mit Overclocking sind mir irgendwie abgegangen...



Im nächsten Heft gibt's viiiel GTX-460-Praxis inklusive massig Verbrauchsmessungen bei diversen Lastzuständen und Spannungen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Martin inside (4. August 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Im nächsten Heft gibt's viiiel GTX-460-Praxis inklusive massig Verbrauchsmessungen bei diversen Lastzuständen und Spannungen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Cool!

Freu mich schon!


----------



## Menthe (4. August 2010)

Hoffentlich kommt morgen der Postmensch mit meiner Premium. Will das Quartett endlich haben


----------



## BikeRider (4. August 2010)

Ist sicherlich eine der besten Ausgaben der letzten Monate.


----------



## ile (5. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn die Druckquali durchgehend shclecht ist würde ich Kontakt mit dem Abo-Service aufnehmen (E-Mail-Adresse steht unteranderem auf der DVD-Hülle).



Nee, das sind nur ein paar Seiten.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2010)

Ich habe mir mit dieser Ausgabe meine erste Premium-PCGH gekauft und weiß im Moment nicht, ob ich nun froh oder enttäuscht darüber sein soll. Habe sie mir (natürlich) wegen dem 3D-Special gekauft und hatte die Brille auch gleich mit den Bildern im Heft ausprobiert und es funktionierte wirklich. Wenn ich die Bilder auf dem PC öffne, ist der räumliche Eindruck ebenfalls da (also Monitoreinstellungen passen). Videos oder Spiele sind jedoch weiterhin in 2D, jedoch in psycho-Farben. Liegt das jetzt an mir, an meinen Einstellungen oder an der geringen 3D-Wirlung einer Farbfiltertechnik?

Ansonsten - also der Rest der Ausgabe - waren echt gut, bis auf den Fehler, dass alle GTX 460er in dem großen Test, die die gleiche Speichermenge haben, auch die gleiche Leistung haben sollen (auch wenn manche stark übertaktet sind). Würde mir hier wünschen, dass die Ergebnisse noch nachkommen.


----------



## Hugo78 (5. August 2010)

Der SSD Test ist doof, weil meine Corsair Nova V64 ist nur auf Platz 8. 



Ne ernsthaft, die Ausgabe ist sehr lesenswert.


----------



## Heinoneon (5. August 2010)

Als SEHR gelungen finde ich den "SSD" Test. Und als Systemfestplatte haut da bestimmt keiner stark komprimierte Dateien drauf.
AM3 Board Test war auch SUPER!


----------



## Torsley (5. August 2010)

jo ssd test hat mir sehr geholfen. zu hause liegt nun eine Corsair Force F60 (60GB) auf dem tisch und mein pc wartet nur da rauf neu aufgesetzt zu werden.

freue mich auch schon auf den gehäuse test der nächsten ausgabe. wobei es am ende sicher eines der corsair gehäuse wird. aber mal sehen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. August 2010)

Guter SSD-Test, aber leider (preisbedingt) mit Größen die mich nicht interessieren .... selbst bei der Intel X-25 mit 160Gig müsste ich schon verdammt sparsam mit Daten sein und einiges auslagern (von der getesteten 80 Gig Version ganz zu schweigen), unter 200 Gig für die Systempartition (wird mit Programmen, Programmdateien, Datenbanken und anderem Müll vollgehauen) läuft bei mir leider nix, daher werden SSDs auch erst ab 256 Gig für mich wirklich eine Alternative zu HDDs - und da liegt der Preis bei den guten Drives bei locker 600€+ >_> -  zumal ich ja gerade beim Arbeiten mit besagtem Datenmüll diesen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gerne hätte. ^^


----------



## kaib (5. August 2010)

Taitan schrieb:


> Der Lüftertest ist gut, nur fehlt da m.M.n ein wichtiger Hersteller: Scythe.


+1!
Jede zweite Empfehlung für Silent-Lüfter im Internet ist ein Scythe SlipStream - was bringt mir ein Test, wenn die dort nicht auftauchen? Beide Partnershops des Tests hätten die Lüfter im Programm.

SilentEagle nur als 14cm-Version, kein einziger Arctic Cooling... ich bin von dem Test wirklich enttäuscht.


----------



## Menthe (5. August 2010)

Mal wieder ne sehr gute Ausgabe


----------



## kbyte (6. August 2010)

Naja, also ich bin vom SSD-Test reichlich enttäuscht... ziemlich knapp gehalten mit gerade Mal zwei Praxis-Tests bzw. Benchmarks, die mehr schlecht als recht eine Leistungseinschätzung zulassen.

Hab' mir jetzt trotzdem mal die Vertex 2 bestellt... - immer diese Spielereien, die man eigentlich gar nicht braucht...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. August 2010)

Hm, schade.
Was würde die denn konkret weiterhelfen bei der „praxisnahen Leistungseinschätzung”? Ich habe mir auch mal überlegt, zum Beispiel die ewig langen Ladezeiten bei Anno 1404 herzunehmen – der Praxistest ergab dann aber, dass die 1.) beinahe 1:1 mit der CPU-Leistung skalieren und 2.) nur beim ersten Laden wirkllich lang, und danach eher unreproduzierbar werden.


----------



## kbyte (6. August 2010)

An sich ist der Artikel ja sehr gut geschrieben, wie immer vom Herrn Carsten.

Pardon, wenn ich dann jetzt trotzdem auf die Konkurrenz verweise, aber eine andere reine Online-Publikation zum Thema Hardware, testet bspw. noch andere synthetische Benchmarks wie Crystal und AS SSD, wo sich leistungsmäßig dann immer ein doch recht differenziertes Bild zum Atto ergibt. Eine weitere Variante, allerdings auch wesentlich aufwendiger, ist es die Leistung der SSD zu messen, nachdem diese einige Zeit im Produktiveinsatz war - gerade die aktuellen Sandforce-SSDs brechen dann nämlich deutlich ein... So jetzt nur als Beispiele, vlt. interessant für zukünftige Tests...

Hm, ich frage mich gerade warum ich mir trotzdem eine mit Sf-Controller gekauft habe...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. August 2010)

kaib schrieb:


> +1!
> Jede zweite Empfehlung für Silent-Lüfter im Internet ist ein Scythe SlipStream - was bringt mir ein Test, wenn die dort nicht auftauchen? Beide Partnershops des Tests hätten die Lüfter im Programm.
> 
> SilentEagle nur als 14cm-Version, kein einziger Arctic Cooling... ich bin von dem Test wirklich enttäuscht.


Jede zweite Empfehlung ist sicherlich nicht ein Scythe-Lüfter, zumindest nicht hier im Forum. Aber davon mal abgesehen: Es gibt wohl kaum irgendwo so viele Marken wie bei Lüftern, daher werden leider immer einige interessante Modelle wegfallen. Das lässt sich leider nicht vermeiden. Mir fallen aus dem Stegreif auch ein Dutzend Lüfter ein, die ich gerne getestet hätte, aber man kann halt nicht endlos testen. Die Arbeitszeit und der Artikelumfang setzen zwangsläufig Grenzen.
Im Lüfter-Praxisvergleich in der Ausgabe 05/2010 waren mehrere Modelle von Arctic (Cooling) und Scythe dabei - wie du siehst, testen wir also auch diese Marken.


----------



## Eiche (6. August 2010)

PCGH Retro 09/2005 ist unglaublich langweilig trash format alá 13 Geister


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. August 2010)

kbyte schrieb:


> An sich ist der Artikel ja sehr gut geschrieben, wie immer vom Herrn Carsten.
> 
> Pardon, wenn ich dann jetzt trotzdem auf die Konkurrenz verweise, aber eine andere reine Online-Publikation zum Thema Hardware, testet bspw. noch andere synthetische Benchmarks wie Crystal und AS SSD, wo sich leistungsmäßig dann immer ein doch recht differenziertes Bild zum Atto ergibt. Eine weitere Variante, allerdings auch wesentlich aufwendiger, ist es die Leistung der SSD zu messen, nachdem diese einige Zeit im Produktiveinsatz war - gerade die aktuellen Sandforce-SSDs brechen dann nämlich deutlich ein... So jetzt nur als Beispiele, vlt. interessant für zukünftige Tests...
> 
> Hm, ich frage mich gerade warum ich mir trotzdem eine mit Sf-Controller gekauft habe...


Danke für dein Feedback auf jeden Fall.
Crystal und AS SSD habe ich auch „mitlaufen” lassen, aber großartig neue Erkenntnisse für den _Praxiseinsatz_ habe ich dabei  jetzt nicht gesehen - es sind doch eben auch „nur” Synthies (s. Anhang).

Klar, ein wochenlanger Praxiseinsatz ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, allerdings auch kaum zu leisten, wenn man wirklich auf Reproduzierbarkeit Wert legt. Leider. 


Ich nehme deine Anregungen aber erstmal gern mit!


----------



## garry05 (6. August 2010)

Sehr schöne Ausgabe...habe mich seit langem nicht mehr so intensiv mit  der Zeitschrift beschäftigt...fast nur interesante themen,was mich schon  richtig genervt hat, da ich nie einfach weiterblättern konnte sondern  fast jede seite lesen musst.Außer "WOW in DX11"(...WOW=laaangweilig)  also alles super.
Danke 
LG Garry


----------



## KatanaxXx (6. August 2010)

*Hauptproblem, die Papierquälität*

_*Jetzt mal im Ernst an die PCGH Redaktion, wann habt ihr vor besseres Papier zu verwenden?*_

Auf einem solch dünnen Papier kann einfach kein ordentlicher Druck stattfinden. Bei meiner Premium Ausgabe sind Seiten dabei wo der Druck nur so halb auf dem Papier ist und man schon beim lesen Schwierigkeiten hat.

Ich meine für knapp 10 Euro, ist das schon ein bissl heftig, meint ihr nicht?
_*Da erwartet man schon anständiges Papier mit ordentlichem Druck.*_
Im Jahre 2004/2005 gabs jedenfalls nie solche Probleme.


_*Und ich bitte euch das ihr nächstes Jahr endlich wieder richtiges Papier nehmt, die Artikel und alles sind doch klasse und bei sowas muss einfach Papier/Druckqualität auch stimmen.*_


*W**enn interesse besteht guck ich sogar selber nach nem ordentlichem Papier was auch bezahlbar ist, da gibts nämlich auch einiges.
Denke da finden wir bis 2011 eine vernünftige Lösun*g 


Bei mir wars bisher auch der Grund warum ich PCGH noch nicht aboniert habe 



Lieben Gruss
Andi


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. August 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hm, schade.
> Was würde die denn konkret weiterhelfen bei der „praxisnahen Leistungseinschätzung”? Ich habe mir auch mal überlegt, zum Beispiel die ewig langen Ladezeiten bei Anno 1404 herzunehmen – der Praxistest ergab dann aber, dass die 1.) beinahe 1:1 mit der CPU-Leistung skalieren und 2.) nur beim ersten Laden wirkllich lang, und danach eher unreproduzierbar werden.


Also .... eigentlich kann man den Vorteil den man durch SSDs bekommt nur "live" miterleben, mir fällt daher nur massivster Videooverkill ein um zu demonstrieren was genau eine SSD bringt, z.B. ein Video mit einem mehrfach gesplitteten Screen machen wo man parrallel die Geschwindigkeit mehrerer Testkandidaten "synchron" (bzw. ebend nicht) sehen kann. 

Das Ganze dann halt für die alltäglichen Aufgaben bei denen man so was merkt ... Systemboot, erster Browserstart nach System-Boot, starten von Applikationen ala Paint.net oder Office-Programme, Kopierzeiten, das Starten einer größeren Musikauswahl mit einem bestimmten Mediaplayer, Levelladenzeiten von Spielen ..... idealerweise im Vergleich zu einer fixen HDD.

Ist zwar ordentlich was an Arbeit (Vorab entschuldige ich mich an den Redakteur der jetzt eventuell zu genau dieser Arbeit wegen mir verdonnert wird) aber dürfte lohnen, da man nur so wirkliche Unterschiede - auch und gerde zur HDD - zwischen den Drives sehen kann.


----------



## Star_KillA (6. August 2010)

Ich habe die Ausgabe zwar noch nicht ganz durch aber die CD habe ich mir schon angeguckt 

Das Video mit dem Giant Knife war echt zu geil ich habe mich halb totgelacht.

Am besten war als ihr während des Stromausfalls den PC zusammen bauen wolltet und nichts sehen konntet


----------



## GxGamer (6. August 2010)

Seid Henner weg ist hab ich bei keinem Video mehr lachen können.
Aber jetzt habt ihrs doch geschafft, das Video zum Giant Knife ist echt geil geworden  Danke an Daniel W., endgeil gesprochen
Das Quartett ist noch im ganzen, mags nit kaputt machen.
Das Heft ist so gut wie immer, diesmal hab ich nix zu meckern


----------



## kbyte (7. August 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Danke für dein Feedback auf jeden Fall.
> Crystal und AS SSD habe ich auch „mitlaufen” lassen, aber großartig neue Erkenntnisse für den _Praxiseinsatz_ habe ich dabei  jetzt nicht gesehen - es sind doch eben auch „nur” Synthies (s. Anhang).
> 
> Klar, ein wochenlanger Praxiseinsatz ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, allerdings auch kaum zu leisten, wenn man wirklich auf Reproduzierbarkeit Wert legt. Leider.
> ...



Genau, wie gesagt Praxiseinsatz und Tests in Folge dessen sind aufwändig und schwer reproduzierbar für jede einzelne SSD - allerdings einigermaßen verdeutlichend wie sich die Leistung dann verhält.

Und es sind zwar "nur 'Synthies' ", aber zumindest zeichnet sich da ein deutlich anderes Bild als wenn nur *ein *synthetischer Benchmark herangezogen wird und dorte die entsprechenden Platten bzw. SSDs die Spitze bilden und beim anderen verhältnismäßig dürftig abschneiden. So wird nur suggeriert, dass die die Sf-SSDs die totalen Überflieger sind, ohne halt einen Vergleich zu einem anderen synth. Benchmark zu haben wo sich das Blatt genau andersherum wendet.

Kannst du noch posten von welcher SSD der zweite Anhang stammt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2010)

@Katana:
Viele Farbe ist kein Qualitätsmerkmal von Posts.





PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hm, schade.
> Was würde die denn konkret weiterhelfen bei der „praxisnahen Leistungseinschätzung”? Ich habe mir auch mal überlegt, zum Beispiel die ewig langen Ladezeiten bei Anno 1404 herzunehmen – der Praxistest ergab dann aber, dass die 1.) beinahe 1:1 mit der CPU-Leistung skalieren und 2.) nur beim ersten Laden wirkllich lang, und danach eher unreproduzierbar werden.



Das wäre übrigens mal was interessantes für einen Praxisartikel:
Welche Ladevorgänge profitieren so alle NICHT?
Für Benchmarks werden ja immer die stark skalierenden Beispiele genommen, aber afaik ist Anno bei weitem nicht das einzige Spiel, dass alles möglich so stark komprimiert, dass die Transferrate vollkommen wurscht ist. Da könnte man vielleicht mal ein bißchen was für die richtige Perspektive machen. Denn wenn man nicht mit dem Rechner arbeitet (d.h. nicht ständig viele Programme öffnen muss), dann hat man profitiert man auch nicht viel vom schnelleren Ansprechverhalten mit SSD. Wegen (z.T. deutlich) kürzerer Ladezeiten werden sie sich trotzdem einige Leute kaufen, aber es ist ärgerlich, wenn man dann feststellt, dass es wirklich nur einige wenige Vorzeigetitel waren, bei denen es einen Unterschied gibt.




PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Im Lüfter-Praxisvergleich in der Ausgabe 05/2010 waren mehrere Modelle von Arctic (Cooling) und Scythe dabei - wie du siehst, testen wir also auch diese Marken.



*grübel*
Slipstream hattet ihr wirklich schon mehrfach, aber ich kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern, schon mal einen S-Flex in euren Übersichten gesehen zu haben, dabei sind die seit 3-4 Jahren Silent-Referenz. (weswegen es dann auch immer wieder negativ auffällt, wenn slipstreams als silent empfohlen werden, nur weil es da ein 500rpm Modell gibt - das aber trotzdem kein wirklich silent taugliches Lager und weiterhin einen auf Leistung ausgelegtes Lüfterdesign hat)
Allgemeinere Anregung:
Wie wäre es, wenn ihr Lüftertests in Zukunft nach Lautstärkeansprüchen auftrennt? Die ganze Bandbreite in einem Test abzudecken ist nunmal nicht möglich, erst recht nicht, wenn man unterschiedliche Größen berücksichtigt. Aber Lüfter sollte man eh so auswählen, dass sie zur Lautstärke des Restsystems passen - d.h. 80+% der gemessenen Werte sind jeweils uninteressant, weil sie zu laut oder unnötig leise sind.


----------



## ile (7. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> weswegen es dann auch immer wieder negativ auffällt, wenn slipstreams als silent empfohlen werden, nur weil es da ein 500rpm Modell gibt - das aber trotzdem kein wirklich silent taugliches Lager und weiterhin einen auf Leistung ausgelegtes Lüfterdesign hat



Hey, Moment mal: Das ist echt Blödsinn! Wenn du dir mal einen SlipStream kaufen würdest, dann würdest du feststellen, dass das Lager zu den leisesten auf dem Markt gehört (ab und zu mal Abweichungen durch Serienstreuung sind ja bei jedem Lüfter gegeben). Das bestätigen neben PCGH auch weitere Tests, z. B. von pcexperience.de und Hardwareluxx [Print] (aktuelle Ausgabe: Das Lagergeräusch der Slipstreams wird hoch gelobt).

Und dadurch, dass der SlipStream eine so kleine Lüfternabe hat, kann man ihn eben mit niedrigeren UPM laufen lassen, sodass es eben ein echter Silent-Lüfter ist. Somit IST der SlipStream der beste Lüfter am Markt.

Und das mit den 500upm-Versionen: Ein Slipstream mit 500upm kühlt nun mal so gut wie ein SilentWings mit ca. 800 upm, das ist das Resultat der kleinen Lüfternabe!


----------



## Luckysh0t (7. August 2010)

ist eig. noch keinem der versprecher vom thilo im retro video bei  0.56 aufgefallen ?
"10 € kühler für 0 €" 

xD


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. August 2010)

Da es im 3DCenter-Forum aktuell arg hochkocht, poste ich den gleichen Text mal hier. Thema: Die Probleme der Gigabyte GTX 460 in der großen Marktübersicht.

Ich habe Neuigkeiten: Es _scheint_ nur an einem "Hau" des Samples zu liegen. Die Symptome lauten zum Verständnis wie folgt: Im Test postete sie nur ein einziges Mal auf einem unserer dreifach vorhandenen Testrechner (Board: MSI P55-GD65), während sowohl auf einem Asus P55 (Name entfallen), einem Gigabyte AM3-Brett (dito) und auf unserem Lautstärke-System im schallarmen Raum alles lief, als wäre nie etwas gewesen. Die Testwerte entstanden letztendlich auf dem letztgenannten System.

Erst Freitagmittag erreichte uns ein Paket mit handeslüblichen Retail-Karten, darunter eine Gigabyte N460OC-768I. Das ist die kleine Schwester der Karte, welche in der großen Marktübersicht herumzickte. Ich habe sie primär wegen der vermeintlichen Inkompatibilität angefordert. Und siehe da: Sie zeigte _nicht den Hauch eines Problems_ auf unserem Testboard MSI P55-GD65 ... Gigabyte konnte ich noch nicht zu einem Statement motivieren, das über die Diagnose "Half-dead on arrival" hinausgeht.

Mit Blödsinnigkeiten wie "Stromstecker vergessen" hat das nichts zu tun. Mich regte das im Test ehrlich auf, da die Karte bei Funktion in den Ausweich-Rechnern einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterließ (leise und kalt). Da Gigabyte-Karten seit einigen Tests die schlechte alte Tradition verfolgen, irgendeinen Mangel zu haben – Stichworte: mangelhafter/nicht vorhandener 2D-Modus und/oder Lüftersteuerung – suchte ich sogleich nach einem fixenden BIOS. Das gab's aber nicht.

Kurz: Bis es ein echtes Statement gibt, darf das kuriose Verhalten der Karte (als einzige im gesamten Feld) als sehr ungut platziertes DoA gesehen werden. Die kleine Karte riecht indes stark nach Award. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## puntarenas (7. August 2010)

Bezüglich Inkompatibilität des Testsamples der Gigabyte GTX460 OC-Edition 1024MB mit vier MSI-Mainboards im Test habe ich mittlerweile gelesen, dass ein später nachgereichtes Testsample des kleinen Schwestermodells von Gigabyte keine Auffälligkeit zeigte und ihr daher von einem merkwürdig "teildefekten" Testsample ausgeht.

Habt ihr mal die BIOS-Versionen verglichen oder versucht, das merkwürdig inkompatible Testsample mit BIOS F2 zu flashen?


In meinem Jammerthread im Gigabyte-Forum hat sich bereits jemand mit MSI-Mainboard und "Null Problemo" gemeldet, bezieht sich dabei aber markanterweise auf BIOS F2, das relativ frisch ist und euch vermutlich zum Testzeitpunkt noch nicht zur Verfügung stand.

Edit: way too slow...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Ladevorgänge profitieren so alle NICHT?


Siehe Spiele-Tuning in der iirc 08/2010.


----------



## seahawk (7. August 2010)

Danke für die Info zur gigabyte. Ich hoffe ihr bleibt dran.


----------



## matrixmorpher (8. August 2010)

Ich habe mich so auf die 3D CD gefreut, aber sie ist bei meinem von mir gekauften Premium Heft nicht dabei. Das ist sehr ärgerlich. Was kann ich tun damit ich diese noch erhalte?


----------



## lalaker (8. August 2010)

Insgesamt hat mir diese Ausgabe sher gut gefallen, kein Wunder, wo doch meine zwei Hauptinteressensgebiete (Grafikkarten und Mainboards) so viele Seiten bekommen haben.

Dass sie dicker als andere Ausgaben ist, kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. Wenn man alle Beilagen mal rausnimmt, ist die Ausgabe genauso umfangreich wie 08/2010.

Das Quartett-Spiel ist eine nette Idee, aber ein Memory wäre mir viel lieber gewesen, auch hätte man dann vlt. 20 oder gar 24 Karten je A4-Seite herausgebracht.

Über das Sprechercomeback von Henner habe ich mich sehr gefreut. Inzwischen mühen sich ja schon drei Leute beim Retro-Video ab, ohne nur annähernd an den Unterhaltswert der Videos von und mit Henner ranzukommen.

Beim GTX460-Test habe ich vermisst, dass nicht auf das Problem mit der DPC Latency eingegangen wurde, dass im Zusammenspiel mit manchen Mainboards auftritt.


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2010)

Habe mir inzwischen auch die Heft-DVD angeguckt und das Video mit dem Giant-Knife war schon lustig - an die Retro-Videos von Henner kommt es trotzdem nicht ran. Finde es wirklich schade, dass er gegangen ist. Für die nächsten Uncut-Videos würde ich mir noch mehr Henner wünschen, also noch mehr Neuigkeiten aus dem Keller des Fischkutters. Wenn er ab und zu mal wieder ein paar Retro-Rückblicke machen würde, wäre das dann TOP!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. August 2010)

matrixmorpher schrieb:


> Ich habe mich so auf die 3D CD gefreut, aber sie ist bei meinem von mir gekauften Premium Heft nicht dabei. Das ist sehr ärgerlich. Was kann ich tun damit ich diese noch erhalte?



Bitte ein PN an mich mit Adresse


----------



## mattinator (9. August 2010)

@Redaktion

Da man dieses Thema nicht durchsuchen kann (warum eigentlich ) und ich nicht die Zeit habe, alle Seiten zu lesen, einige Fragen, die evtl. schon mal gestellt wurden:


am 11.07. war die MSI Twin Frozr II Golden Edition Plus im Testlabor mit Ankündigung des Tests (MSI Geforce GTX 465 Twin Frozr II Golden Edition Plus: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor - geforce, nvidia, msi, fermi) die Print war 





> *ab 4. August am Kiosk*


wie ist Euer Redaktionsschluss, dass die Karte es nicht in den Test geschafft hat ?
warum ist im Einkaufsführer Grafikkarten keine einzige der neuen getesteten Karten enthalten, bei den AM3-Mainboards hat die Zeit dafür ja anscheinend gereicht ? Der rot gedruckte Hinweis "Beachten Sie auch die Grafikkarten-MÜ auf Seite 36." ist dann wohl doch etwas billig.
weshalb ist in der Testübersicht der Lüfter keine Information über die Herstellerangabe der Lebenserwartung und des Lagertyps enthalten, sollten diese Werte nicht auch in die Bewertung eingehen  (nur ein Hinweis im Testtext eines Lüfters) ? Es ist ja eine (schnelle) Variante, die Leistung Gehäuse-Lüftern mittels Kühlleistung eines CPU-Kühlers zu testen, aber doch etwas am Thema vorbei. Man sollte vllt. besser realistische (zugegebenermaßen etwas aufwendigere) Szenarien nutzen und die (Hersteller-)Paramter des Luftdurchsatzes mit hinzuziehen. Z.B. kommen Lüfter mit einem geringerem Druck bei diesem Test-Aufbau (Widerstand des dahinter befindlichen CPU-Kühlkörpers) schlechter weg, obwohl sie mit einem entsprechenden Durchsatz als Gehäuselüfter durchaus gut abschneiden könnten.
Das könnt Ihr besser !


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. August 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> am 11.07. war die MSI Twin Frozr II Golden Edition Plus im Testlabor mit Ankündigung des Tests (MSI Geforce GTX 465 Twin Frozr II Golden Edition Plus: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor - geforce, nvidia, msi, fermi) die Print war wie ist Euer Redaktionsschluss, dass die Karte es nicht in den Test geschafft hat ?


Da im Laufe des Tests immer mehr GTX-460-Karten im Labor eintrafen, flog diese relativ "randgruppige" Karte zugunsten ihrer günstigeren Alu-Schwester und diversen 460-Modellen. Dir sei aber versichert, dass die Golden Edition nicht schlechter als die sehr leise N465GTX Twin Frozr II ist.  Je nachdem, wie viel Platz im Folgeheft ist, packe ich sie doch noch rein.



mattinator schrieb:


> warum ist im Einkaufsführer Grafikkarten keine einzige der neuen getesteten Karten enthalten, bei den AM3-Mainboards hat die Zeit dafür ja anscheinend gereicht ? Der rot gedruckte Hinweis "Beachten Sie auch die Grafikkarten-MÜ auf Seite 36." ist dann wohl doch etwas billig.


Nicht billig, sondern Absicht. Der enthaltene Grafikkarten-EKF hat neben der Mörder-Marktübersicht seine Gültigkeit (alte Benotung, aber aktuelle Preise). Die enthaltenen Karten weichen zum Teil von denen in der MÜ ab, weshalb wir uns entschlossen, auf diese Weise gleich zwei Einkaufsführer in einem Heft anzubieten. Welchen Mehrwert hättest du gehabt, wenn die ersten 45 der 55 MÜ-Karten *nochmal* auf Seite 132 zu finden wären? Im nächsten Heft kommen wir dem jedoch nach.  Mit ~10 Neuzugängen aus dem Bereich GTX 460 und HD 5770!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## joraku (9. August 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe strotzt echt nur so vor Grafikkarten und Mainboard-Tests - echt geil geworden  Von den Extras ganz zu schweigen^^



Dito! 


Aber: (Keine Kritik am Heftinhalt)
Ich hatte jetzt schon zwei Ausgaben wo man auf einer Seite die Schrift nicht mehr gut lesen konnte. Wahrscheinlich ist die Seite beim Drucken verrutscht. (sieht aus wie bei einem 3D Film ohne 3D Brille^^ )
Finde ich jetzt nich so schlimm, aber mich würde mal interessieren ob mehrere Hefte davon betroffen sind oder ob das immer nur ein paar sind.
(Liegt ja dann  eh an der Druckerrei)


----------



## mattinator (9. August 2010)

> Je nachdem, wie viel Platz im Folgeheft ist, packe ich sie doch noch rein.


Danke für's Angebot.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dir sei aber  versichert, dass die Golden Edition nicht schlechter als die sehr leise  N465GTX Twin Frozr II ist.



Entschuldigung, war wohl doch etwas spät beim Lesen. Hatte die Karte etwas weiter vorn erwartet und im Test glatt übersehen. Womit wir gleich bei meinem zweiten Kritikpunkt wären. Der Sinn der Marktübersicht besteht für mich (vor allem in diesem konkreten Fall) auch darin, über die gebündelte Information eine schnelle Vorauswahl zwischen den Kandidaten für einen Kauf treffen zu können. In diesem Fall wäre mir bei einer aktualisierten Liste mein Lapsus mit der N465GTX Twin Frozr II sicher schneller aufgefallen.

EDIT: Ups, jetzt weiß ich, warum ich die N465GTX Twin Frozr II übersehen habe: Ihr habt sie im Artikel gar nicht erwähnt, sondern nur in der tabellarischen Übersicht. Ich bin zwar voreingenommen (s. mein Sysprofile), aber die in diesem Falle wieder sehr gut umgesetzte und in diesem Testfeld bei 3D sogar konkurrenzlose Qualität der Twin Frozr II Kühlung hättet Ihr wenigstens erwähnen können.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. August 2010)

Doch, allerdings habe ich die Karte nur in den Einleitungstext unter "Die Starken" gepackt. Zitat von Seite 44, ab Textzeile 17 : 

_"Bei MSIs N465GTX Twin Frozr II handelt es sich aktuell um die beste, weil leiseste Karte dieser Gattung"._

Kann man übersehen, sollte man aber nicht.  Normalerweise würden wir genauer auf _alle_ Probanden eingehen, das war beim Umfang der Marktübersicht aber nicht vollständig möglich. Daher der Fokus auf der GTX 460, welche den weit besseren Ruf genießt. Beim nächsten Mal wieder.  Aktuell schaut's ziemlich sicher aus, dass die Golden Edition ins nächste Heft kommt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mattinator (9. August 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Doch, allerdings habe ich die Karte nur in den Einleitungstext unter "Die Starken" gepackt. Zitat von Seite 44, ab Textzeile 17 :
> 
> _"Bei MSIs N465GTX Twin Frozr II handelt es sich aktuell um die beste, weil leiseste Karte dieser Gattung"._



O.k., ich gebe mich geschlagen. Hast schon Recht, die Vielfalt ist momentan groß und die Wahl fällt schwer.
OT: Allerdings habe ich sowieso nur potenziellen Bedarf, da langsam ein Lüfter auf einer GTX 275 Lightning "rummuckert". Habt Ihr ggf. einen "rumliegen" oder einen kurzen Draht zu MSI ? Eine Reklamation ist mir irgendwie zu langwierig.


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2010)

Also ich hab auch meinen Twin Turbo Pro kurzgeschlossen und musste feststellen, dass (besitze eine HD 5770) der Kühlblock in Verbindung mit einem 12cm Lüfter (per Kabelbinder festgemacht) seine Dienste bei gleicher Lautstärke fast genauso gut tut. Wäre ne schnelle Alternative, wenn du mit etwas Gewalt die Lüfter runterkriegst


----------



## mattinator (9. August 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> wenn du mit etwas Gewalt die Lüfter runterkriegst



Danke für den Tip, hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht. Nur kurz, ehe ich einen OT-Verweis bekomme. Bei meinen GTX 275 Lightning sind die Lüfter mit drei kleinen Kreuzschlitzschrauben angebracht. Die Demontage war ohne große Gewalt möglich. Dummerweise habe ich mir nicht gleich den Lüfer-Typ mit abgeschrieben, sonst wäre ich jetzt wahrscheinlich sogar schon weiter.


----------



## X Broster (10. August 2010)

Im Gegensatz zu anderen sehe ich zB. die Existenzberechtigung einer Asus Ares, aber was soll man mit einem Giant Knife tun??? Ganz nach dem Motto: Wenn All-in-one, dann richtig!

Beim Soundkarten-Test hätte ich mir einen Soundchip(Realtek o. VIA) von üblichen Mittelklasse Boards als Vergleich gewünscht. Die Einordnung der Notwenigkeit fällt deshalb für die meisten Gamer zu ihrem System etwas schwer.

Bislang eine Hammer-Ausgabe.


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2010)

Jede Soundkarteim Testfeld bietet eine höhere Klangqualität als ein Onboard-Codec. Gegengetestet wurde mit der Supreme-FX2 (Asus Maximus Formula und aufwärts/ROG-Boards). Ich hielt es allerdings nicht für erwähnenswert.


----------



## Lebedew (10. August 2010)

Hätte auch etwas zu den Soundkarten Tests anzumerken:

Bei der Fazittabelle sind alle Details und Features der Karten aufgelistet, dabei sind mir mehrere Fehler aufgefallen:



> Soundbl. X-FI Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series
> Ca. 110€,-/mangelhaft (bulk-Version)


Die Titanium Fat. Pro Series gibt es nur als Retail Version. Damit dürfte der Preis durchaus berechtigt sein, da ja auch das P/L-Verhältnis von 110-120€ für die _Xonar D2X_ und _Juli@_ als gut befunden wird. Auf Grund der Tatsache das es gar keine bulk-Version gibt, stimmt natürlich auch der Punkt "Sontiges" nicht, denn es ist in der Retail Version mehr als ein Handbuch dabei, z.B. Treiber- und Software CD. Den Vogel abgeschossen habt Ihr aber damit, das Ihr geschrieben habt die Titanium sei nicht Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect fähig (siehe Anhang). Für die X-FI Xtreme Audio gilt das glaube ich auch, kann es aber nicht sicher sagen



> Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS
> S/PDIF-/Line-In-Kombibuchse, Microfon In, Firewire 800, 4x Klinkenbuchse


Es handelt sich dabei nicht um Firewire 800 sondern 400, kann man auch auf dem Bild erkennen. Die Audigy 2 ZS ist, sowie fast alle anderen Audigy Karten, ebenfalls Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect fähig, allerdings muss dafür ein Lizenz Key für ca. 5 Dollar gekauft werden.

Sieht für mich irgendwie nach copy'pasta aus. 
Ob die Infos der anderen Karten stimmen kann ich leider nicht sagen, das nächste mal bitte gründlicher recherchieren, danke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2010)

X Broster schrieb:


> Beim Soundkarten-Test hätte ich mir einen Soundchip(Realtek o. VIA) von üblichen Mittelklasse Boards als Vergleich gewünscht. Die Einordnung der Notwenigkeit fällt deshalb für die meisten Gamer zu ihrem System etwas schwer.



Da die Soundkarten nicht auf Spieleleistung, Spieleunterstützung oder allgemein Effektpotential getestet wurden, sind die Chips quasi egal (naja: Auf den PCI-E Xonars zwingen sie zu einer extra Stromversorgung, aber die war ja nicht mal eine Erwähnung im Text werd). Den analogen/Ausgabeteil der Karten kann aber jeder Mainboardhersteller selbst bestimmen, Vergleichbarkeit wäre nicht gegeben.


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2010)

Der Firewirefehler wurde schon angemerkt hie rim Thread, bitte aufmerksamer lesen.
Wenn etwas dazugekauft werden muss gehört es nicht zum Lieferumfang oder serienmäßigen Ausstattungfeatures, also passt das auch so.
Die D2X und Juli@ zu vergleichen ist ja schon "skuril", die X-Fi auchnoch in diese Schublade zu stecken, sorry, das geht gar nicht . Für beinahe den selben Preis liegt das Klangniveau sehr weit hinter den beiden.

Den Fehler mit der Bezeichnung nehme ich zur Kenntnis, ich bekam 80% der getesteten Karten in einer Antistatiktüte ohne Zubehör. Da bin ich wohl etwas durcheinandergekommen.

@ruyven_macaran: Bei einer Zeichenbegrenzung muss man Prioritäten setzen, den zusätzlichen Stromanschluss sieht man unteranderem auf den Bildern oder spätestens wird man auf der Seite eines Online-Shops in der Beschreibung darauf aufmerksam gemacht das die Karte einen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss benötigt. Daher ist dieses Detail herausgefallen.


----------



## Lebedew (11. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der Firewirefehler wurde schon angemerkt hie rim Thread, bitte aufmerksamer lesen.



Sorry, wenns schon genannt wurde, hab leider nicht immer genug Zeit den ganzen Thread vorher zu lesen.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn etwas dazugekauft werden muss gehört es nicht zum Lieferumfang oder serienmäßigen Ausstattungfeatures, also passt das auch so.



Auch wenn es bei der Audigy nicht zur den Standard-Features gehört, ist es schlichtweg falsch zu schreiben das es nicht möglich ist. Dann hätte man da einen Vermerk oderso machen müssen.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Die D2X und Juli@ zu vergleichen ist ja schon "skuril",



Die eine Karte kostet bloß 10€ mehr als die andere, und da beide über Hundert Euro kosten kann man damit wohl sagen das sie in der selben Preisklasse liegen. Bei beiden wurde das P/L-Verhältnis als "gut" befunden, was ist daran also skuril? 



nfsgame schrieb:


> die X-Fi auchnoch in diese Schublade zu stecken, sorry, das geht gar nicht . Für beinahe den selben Preis liegt das Klangniveau sehr weit hinter den beiden.



Also das Ergebnis "Mangelhaft" bezog sich ja wohl eindeutig darauf das es sich angeblich um eine Bulkversion handelte. Selbst wenn sie sich wirklich so viel schlechter anhört *Stirnrunzel* als die D2X und Juli@ ist das P/L-Verhältnis dennoch mindestens befriedigend.

(Verstehe auch nicht warum da 110€ steht, die Karte kostet seit ca. 2 Monat bloß noch rund 100€)


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2010)

Ganz einfach: die Juli@ ist eine reine Stereokarte, die D2X eine Surroundkarte .

Ob das jetzt soviel an der Endnote gemacht hätte an der Endnote wage ich zu bezweifeln , Zweimal Nein=5,0, Ja/nein=3,0. Da die komplette Gruppe zu 20% in die Endnote eingeht...
Naja kannste dir selber ja mal ausrechnen . Und es bleibt dabei das die Karten im "Auslieferungszustand" getestet werden, sofern nicht anders angegeben.




Lass mich raten, du hast die Karte selber? Wenn du mal in der Gegend bist darfst du gerne mal probehören .




Edit: Preise kalkulieren sich so : So ermittelt PCGH seine Preise - preisvergleich


----------



## Lebedew (11. August 2010)

Du übergehst meine Fragen! Bist du immernoch der Meinung das die X-FIs kein DD Live oder DTS Connect können?



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: die Juli@ ist eine reine Stereokarte, die D2X eine Surroundkarte



Wenn du meinst das man die Juli nicht mit der D2X vergleichen kann weil die Juli nur Stereo Sound wiedergeben kann ist dein ganzer Test hinfällig, obwohl Du die Juli dennoch recht positiv beim Punkt "Räumlichkeit" bewertet hast. Die Esi Karte und die Asus D2X Karte liegen wie bereits gesagt in der selben Preisklasse (beide über hundert Euro, nur 10€ Preisdifferenz) und bei beiden wurde das P/L-Verhältnis für "gut" befunden. Daraus kann man dann also den Rückschluss ziehen, dass beide Karten etwa die gleiche Leistung bringen (dazu gehört sowohl der Klang als auch die Ausstattung wie Surroundsound Unterstützung). Alles Klar soweit? Warum ist es nun also so skuril die beiden Karten mit einander zu vergleichen?



Lebedew schrieb:


> Die Audigy 2 ZS ist, sowie fast alle anderen Audigy Karten, ebenfalls Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect fähig, allerdings muss dafür ein Lizenz Key für ca. 5 Dollar gekauft werden.





nfsgame schrieb:


> Und es bleibt dabei das die Karten im "Auslieferungszustand" getestet werden



Und warum schreibst du dann bei der X-FI Bravura beim Kriterium DD Live/ DTS Connect: Ja/ja, *nach Upgrade*.
Ich meine hier handelt es sich bloß um ein Treiberup(g/d)rade, welches jedoch auch nicht im Auslieferungszustand enthalten ist. Also wenn dann bitte ganz oder gar nicht.
Aber gut wenn man das mit dem Lizenzdingen für die Audigy Karten nicht weiß kann man es auch nicht schreiben (nicht böse gemeint).

Ich würde mir mal gerne das Bewertungssystem erklären lassen.
Zum Beispiel hat die X-FI Titanium im Gegensatz zu der X-FI Xtreme Audio ein EMI-Shield und ein beleuchtetes X-Fi Logo. Dennoch haben beide die gleiche Punktzahl in der Ausstattung bekommen. (Den Sinn der genannten Features sei jetzt mal dahingestellt...)
Ich verstehe auch nicht wie man eine MIDI-Kabelpeitsche gegen einen Floppystromadapter aufwiegen soll. Manche Karten brauchen auch vielleicht gar keine Kabelpeitschen etc. weil alles so wie es ist gut ist, wird das dann negativ bewertet?

Warum gibt es eigentlich das Kriterium "Treiberabstürze aufgetreten" obwohl das auf keine Karte zutreffend ist?

Warum wird bei der Xonar DS im Fazit der Punkt "Präziser Tiefton" als negativ bewertet?

Warum gilt die Audigy 2 ZS als technisch überholt?
(Hat Features wie Hardware EAX 4.0 Support oder Firewire was keine andere Karte ausser der X-FI Titanium hat)

Warum gibt es kein Kriterium wie "Aufrüstbarkeit"? (Da würden z.B. die Creative Karten punkten)

Warum wird Raumklang (Stichwort EAX) nicht bewertet?
(finde es in dem Zusammenhang lustig das die Audigy angeblich nur _mittelmäßige Raumdarstellung_ leistet, aber gut World in Conflict unterstützt ja glaube ich auch kein EAX)

Wenn ich mir das abgedruckte Bild anschaue schliesse ich daraus das Du jede Karte einzeln nacheinander getestet hast. Du musst ja ein beachtliches audiales Gedächtnis haben, wenn du nach einem Umbau der Soundkarte und Treiber neuinstallation und Einrichtung noch die Karten im Kopf miteinander vergleichen kannst. Ich meine man kann ja erst sagen was gut, und was schlecht ist wenn man einmal das beste und das schlechteste gehört hat nicht wahr?


Ich bitte darum das Du auf jeden Punkt einzeln eingehst damit wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden.


----------



## Falconer (12. August 2010)

Habe mal eine Frage zur Vollversion King's Bounty. Das Patchen auf Version 1.7 ist wegen des KS scheinbar nicht möglich, blöd nur, dass das nicht auf dem Cover, sondern erst im Heft erwähnt wird. Weiß jemand, ob es dafür noch eine Lösung geben wird?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. August 2010)

Daran können und dürfen wir leider nichts ändern, solange der Patch den Kopierschutz wieder aktiviert. Sorry.


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2010)

Lebedew schrieb:


> Du übergehst meine Fragen! Bist du immernoch der Meinung das die X-FIs kein DD Live oder DTS Connect können?


Nein, bin ja nicht blind.



> Wenn du meinst das man die Juli nicht mit der D2X vergleichen kann weil die Juli nur Stereo Sound wiedergeben kann ist dein ganzer Test hinfällig, obwohl Du die Juli dennoch recht positiv beim Punkt "Räumlichkeit" bewertet hast. Die Esi Karte und die Asus D2X Karte liegen wie bereits gesagt in der selben Preisklasse (beide über hundert Euro, nur 10€ Preisdifferenz) und bei beiden wurde das P/L-Verhältnis für "gut" befunden. Daraus kann man dann also den Rückschluss ziehen, dass beide Karten etwa die gleiche Leistung bringen (dazu gehört sowohl der Klang als auch die Ausstattung wie Surroundsound Unterstützung). Alles Klar soweit? Warum ist es nun also so skuril die beiden Karten mit einander zu vergleichen?


Urprünglich war es von mir geplant die Stereokarten einzeln zu testen, was dann aber aus Layoutgründen nicht möglich war . Du musst auch beachten, dass eine Zweikanalkarte bei selbem Preis in Gegensatz zu einer Mehrkanalkarte mit hochwertigeren Bauteilen in der Ausgangssektion bestückt werden kann.
Nunja, Creative umgeht dieses Problemn ganz "schlau", indem für Front L/R andere OP-AMPS als bei den restlichen Kanälen verbaut werden...






> Und warum schreibst du dann bei der X-FI Bravura beim Kriterium DD Live/ DTS Connect: Ja/ja, *nach Upgrade*.
> Ich meine hier handelt es sich bloß um ein Treiberup(g/d)rade, welches jedoch auch nicht im Auslieferungszustand enthalten ist. Also wenn dann bitte ganz oder gar nicht.
> Aber gut wenn man das mit dem Lizenzdingen für die Audigy Karten nicht weiß kann man es auch nicht schreiben (nicht böse gemeint).


Ich hab mich vielleicht etwas "undeutlich" ausgedrückt. Es ist gemeint, dass das Feature im Kaufpreis enthalten sein muss. Bei der Bravura kann man sich nach Registrierung beim Hersteller kostenlos ein dll-Paket herunterladen (haben sich wohl noch kurzfristig umentschieden das doch kostenlos anzubieten und es wurde nichtnoch auf die CD zu packen ).



> Ich würde mir mal gerne das Bewertungssystem erklären lassen.
> Zum Beispiel hat die X-FI Titanium im Gegensatz zu der X-FI Xtreme Audio ein EMI-Shield und ein beleuchtetes X-Fi Logo. Dennoch haben beide die gleiche Punktzahl in der Ausstattung bekommen. (Den Sinn der genannten Features sei jetzt mal dahingestellt...)
> Ich verstehe auch nicht wie man eine MIDI-Kabelpeitsche gegen einen Floppystromadapter aufwiegen soll. Manche Karten brauchen auch vielleicht gar keine Kabelpeitschen etc. weil alles so wie es ist gut ist, wird das dann negativ bewertet?


Ein EMI-Shield oder "Blinkeblinke" ging bei keinem Testkanidaten in das Wertungssystem mit ein, es sei denn es ist nützlich (LED-Farbkodiertes Anschlussfeld der D2X).
Eine Kabelpeitsche ging genausowenig mit in die Bewertung ein. Es wurde dann so bewerte als würden die Anschlüsse auf der Slotblende vorhanden sein.


> Warum gibt es eigentlich das Kriterium "Treiberabstürze aufgetreten" obwohl das auf keine Karte zutreffend ist?


Weil sich krampfhaft Berichte von Usern häufen, die aussagen, dass (ins besondere bei den X-Fis) sehr oft Treiberabstürze auftreten. Das wollte ich wiederlegen (bei "frischem System" und aktuellem Treiber; siehe unten).



> Warum wird bei der Xonar DS im Fazit der Punkt "Präziser Tiefton" als negativ bewertet?


Druckfehler .



> Warum gilt die Audigy 2 ZS als technisch überholt?
> (Hat Features wie Hardware EAX 4.0 Support oder Firewire was keine andere Karte ausser der X-FI Titanium hat)


technisch schließt klanglich mit ein. Diese Karte hatte das schlechteste Ergebnis im Klangvergleich .



> Warum gibt es kein Kriterium wie "Aufrüstbarkeit"? (Da würden z.B. die Creative Karten punkten)


Aufrüstbarkeit 



> Warum wird Raumklang (Stichwort EAX) nicht bewertet?
> (finde es in dem Zusammenhang lustig das die Audigy angeblich nur _mittelmäßige Raumdarstellung_ leistet, aber gut World in Conflict unterstützt ja glaube ich auch kein EAX)


Weil so gut wie keine aktuellen Spiele mit EAX-Unterstützung mehr auf den Markt kommen. Wer jetzt denkt das EAX ja soooo förderlich für das Raumgefühl sei, dem lege ich diesen Thread ans Herz .



> Wenn ich mir das abgedruckte Bild anschaue schliesse ich daraus das Du jede Karte einzeln nacheinander getestet hast. Du musst ja ein beachtliches audiales Gedächtnis haben, wenn du nach einem Umbau der Soundkarte und Treiber neuinstallation und Einrichtung noch die Karten im Kopf miteinander vergleichen kannst. Ich meine man kann ja erst sagen was gut, und was schlecht ist wenn man einmal das beste und das schlechteste gehört hat nicht wahr?


Es wurden mehrere Betriebssystempartitionen und -installationen mit den zu den Karten zugehörigen Treibern erstellt. Dann musste nurnoch umgesteckt werden (offenes Testsystem) und "richtig" gebootet werden . Alles in einem mit guter Vorbereitung (die im Vorfeld erfolgte) eine Sache von 1 bis 2 Minuten .



> Ich bitte darum das Du auf jeden Punkt einzeln eingehst damit wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden.


So recht, der Herr?


----------



## Lebedew (12. August 2010)

Okay mit den Antworten bin ich zufrieden. Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab mich vielleicht etwas "undeutlich" ausgedrückt. Es ist gemeint, dass das Feature im Kaufpreis enthalten sein muss. Bei der Bravura kann man sich nach Registrierung beim Hersteller kostenlos ein dll-Paket herunterladen (haben sich wohl noch kurzfristig umentschieden das doch kostenlos anzubieten und es wurde nichtnoch auf die CD zu packen ).



Das kann auch folgenden Grund haben: Lizenzgebühren. Wird das auf DVD ausgeliefert, muss für jede DVD gezahlt werden, wird es nur nach Registrierung heruntergeladen, muss nur das gezahlt werden.

Ähnlich macht(e?) es AMD ja mit dem Avivo-Encoder.


----------



## Mr__47 (14. August 2010)

Also ich finde es großartig, dass ihr nochmal SOundkarten und Boxen getestet habt, ihr habt mir einen großen Gefallen getan. ^^ Habe mich ja in der Umfrage über DDR3-Vergleichstests dau geäußert, dass dieser Platz lieber für einen neuen Soundkartentest genutzt wird. Aber auch der Rest dieser Ausgabe ist so wie ihr es gesagt habt: Einfach episch  Diese 2 Worte treffen es am besten


----------



## kiripeter (15. August 2010)

*pcgh 09/2010: bester pc-klang*

ich habe eine kurze kritik anzubringen:
den artikel finde ich sehr gut gelungen bis auf die tatsache, dass mir der link zwischen erstem und zweiten teil, also soundkarten und lautsprechern, fehlt. ihr schreibt zwar "für die meisten lautsprecher in dieser preisklasse reichen aber unsere aktuellen spartipps  [...]", aber welche sind "die meisten"? wie gut passen zb xonar ds und z5500 zusammen? diese verbindung fehlt mir. wahrscheinlich kenne ich mich einfach zu wenig aus, aber ich habe mir extra die ausgabe wegen diesem artikel gekauft, weil ich soundkarte und lautsprecher kaufen will und bin leider daraus nicht viel schlauer geworden.


----------



## xTc (16. August 2010)

Ich habe mir gerade die neue Premium-Ausgabe geholt und finde den Guide für die GC recht informativ. Ich würde ihn gern mit auf die GC nehmen, allerdings klebt das Ding bei mir in der Bindung mit drinne.

Ziehe ich den raus, fällt meine Ausgabe auseinander.  Bitte das nächste Mal verbessern. 


MFG


----------



## Sionn (18. August 2010)

Die Ausgabe 09/10 hat mir gut gefallen.

Leider gibt es hier die Option "Thema durchsuchen", daher frage ich einfach, auch wenn es die Fragen schon gab.

Artikel: "Offener Schlagabtausch"
- Wie ist es möglich, dass in eurem Folding@home-Test die GTX 465 & GTX 470 beide beim Falten 152 W verbrauchen?
- Schade das ihr die GTX 460 nicht auch getestet habt.
- Schade das ihr nicht Mafia II mit einer separaten PhysX - Karte getesetet habt.

MFG


----------



## >>>Count<<< (21. August 2010)

Hy @ all, 

bin relativ neu hier im Forum und noch´nen Anfänger denke ich was PcGamesHardware angeht, Leser seit 8 monaten ca. , wie auch absolut begeisterter Fan der Zeitschrift! Abonent bin ich zwar immernoch nicht aber das is wohl halb so wild denke ich .... Die letzte Ausgabe fand ich wirklich richtig nice, hab´ter super gemacht PcGamesHardwareTeam! weiter so!!! viele schöne Test´s und wichtige Informationen im Bezug auf Neuerungen waren dabei, egal ob SSD´s, Graka´s oder Mainboard´s 

Die Zeitschrift und dessen Berichte haben mir in diesem Jahr definitiv super geholfen als ich meinen wirklich ersten eigenen PC zusammen gestellt habe und ihn eigenhändig zusammengebaut habe, auch wenn ich das Asus M4N98TD-EVO Mainboard schon daheim am laufen hatte als es in dieser Heft-Ausgabe dann endlich mal angsprochen wurde *g* 

zum System selbst mal kurz:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value Edition 
(Ebay/neu/46Euro)

UV-aktive Xigmatek Lüfter 6 x 120mm  4 x 140mm [5 x 120 mm verbaut] 
(Ebay/neu/105 Euro)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition 
(Ebay/gebraucht/ 266,90 Euro)

CPU-Kühler: Danamics LMX Promo Edition 
(Ebay/Ausstellungsstück/ 70 Euro)  

Mainboard: Asus M4N98TD-EVO (Mindfactory/neu/ 115 Euro)

Netzteil: Tagan BZ-Series 1300 Watt (Ebay/gebraucht/130 Euro)

RAM: Kingston Value-Ram 4GB Riegel bzw. KVR1333D3N9/4G
(Mindfactory/neu/125 Euro) 

Grafikkarte: Asus ENGTX260 TOP (Ebay /gebraucht/ 95 Euro)

gesammt also unter 1000 Euro....


auf jeden fall hätte ich das ohne PcGamesHardware warscheinlich nicht geschafft da ich bis Anfang des jahres so gut wie garkein plan hatte was die Thematik Hardware oder eigenbau + Modding betrifft.

ein riesen grosses Lob also von mir an das gesammte TEAM das ihr es schafft Menschen wie mir, die so gut wie ohne vorkenntisse sind in gut 8 Monaten alleine durch nieder geschriebene Artikel sachen beizubringen die sie dann auch umsetzten können daheim im Bezug auf Hardware und Software. 

(selbst das Übertakten habt ihr mich in gut 8 Monaten gelehrt!)

ALSO IMMER WEITER SO!!!!!!!!!

mfg >>>Count<<<


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2010)

Ich hätte noch ne Anmerkung zur CPU-Geschichte:
- der Kentsfield kam im November06 auf dem Markt, der Barcelona im September 07 und der Phenom im November 07. Bei euch steht "Erst ein halbes Jahr später, im November 2007, kommt Barcelona..." "Spieler müssen noch bis November warten...".
- Ihr habt IMC komplett unterschlagen, dabei war der aus Gamersicht wesentlich wichtiger, als das gelobte 64Bit. ("nach 15 Jahren" "zeichnet(e) sich das Ende" von 32Bit ab? Wegen Arbeitsspeicher? Das mag für Großrechner mit Itanium und für die Strategen bei AMD stimmen, aber euer Zielpublikum hat Anno2000 -15 Jahre nach 386- noch mit 16Bit-basierten Betriebssystemen gearbeitet und selbst 25 Jahre später ließe sich der RAM von gut 2/3 der PCGH-X-ler mit 32Bit addressieren  )


----------



## huntertech (21. August 2010)

Ich würd sagen, wann das Zeitalter einer neuen Technologie beginnt, hängt von der Sichtweise des Betrachters ab. Für die Einen ists der Zeitpunkt des Erscheinen der neuen technologie, für die anderen erst dann, wenn die ersten Anzeichen kommen, dass die Technologie schon genutzt wird und für die nächsten erst dann, wenn die Mehrheit auch auf diese Technologie setzt.

So, habe (nachdem ich die PC Games durch habe) auch endlich Zeit gehabt, die regulären Seiten der PCGH durchzulesen (also noch nicht den premium-Teil) und kann hier das Feedback der anderen nur bestätigen. Bis auf ein paar kleine Fehlerchen ist die Ausgabe die beste der letzten 1 1/2 Jahre (länger les ich leider noch nicht). Aber was ist mit eurer Druckerei los? Hab jetzt auch verstärkt schlechte Druckqualität auf den letzten paar Seiten gefunden. Ist eig. zu schade für so ein informatives Magazin.

PS: Finds cool, dass ich in den Leserbriefen abgedruckt wurde (Alex). Bitte wiederholen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. August 2010)

Hi Sionn


Sionn schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe 09/10 hat mir gut gefallen.
> 
> Leider gibt es hier die Option "Thema durchsuchen", daher frage ich einfach, auch wenn es die Fragen schon gab.
> 
> ...



Zu 1: Das kann zum Beispiel aufgrund leicht unterschiedlicher Spannungen der Fall sein, welche die Unterschiede bei der Anzahl der Shader-Einheiten wieder ausgleichen.

Zu 2: Ja, aber die kam für den Artikel leider zu spät an. 

Zu 3: Das ist Teil eines anderen Artikels.


----------



## RonnieColeman (23. August 2010)

das war meine erste PCGH. Ich muss sagen, die hat mir sehr gefallen.
Vielleicht solltet ihr aber beim nächsten mal, nochmal drüber gucken, denn ich habe einige Rechtschreib und Grammatikfehler entdeckt.


----------



## Bääängel (24. August 2010)

Die werden von Ausgabe zu Ausgabe mehr finde ich.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. August 2010)

Wie immer gilt: Bitte ein paar Beispiele. 
Ansonsten können wir die Schwachstellen nicht identifizieren und verbessern.


----------



## ReaCT (26. August 2010)

Carsten: Bei den Mainboards mit FX890 Xhip auf der ersten Seite habt ihr immer Criffire oder so ähnlich geschrieben anstatt Crosfire. Außerdem Gibts auf DVD einen (Sprech)Fehler im Retrovideo: Den Pc 10 Euro kühler für 0 Euro^^ Außerdem hat beim Grafikkartenquartet (ein Name o.O) sich der Fehler eingenistet, dass die HD5870 zum Marktstart 400 Euro gekostet hat. (Wenn es Streit gibt und keiner hat ein pcgh Abo, gewinnt wer? )


----------



## Vortox (26. August 2010)

@ ReaCT: Crossfire wird mit doppelten s geschrieben.

Die Ausgabe ware meine erste und bei weiten nich die letzte.
Bei den Videos war ich sogar so abgelenkt, dass ich mir in den Finger geschnitten hab


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. August 2010)

React,

Danke für die Hinweise. Ich habe mir die erste Seite der 890-FX-Strecke angesehen, aber kein falsches Crossfire gefunden. Allerdings gibt es dort ein Asus-Board, welches "Crosshair IV" heisst…

Zum Video kann ich grad nichts sagen, aber das läuft eh improvisiert, da gibt es kein festes Drehbuch. Insofern möge man uns da Sprechfehler verzeihen. 

Was das Quartett angeht, so stimmt die Angabe von 400 Euro - das war die ursprüngliche UVP, die dann sehr kurzfristig auf 349 Euro gesenkt wurde.


----------



## sylla1000 (31. August 2010)

*Enttäuscht von Test in pcgh 09.2010 5.1 Sound Anlagen*

Hallo  Ich sage hier natürlich nur meine Meinung Langsam fällt es auf in fast jeder Ausgabe  wird entweder Teufel oder Nvidia etwas besser ins Licht gerückt ich habe das edifier 530 was angeblich zu teuer ist (Preisleistung.) Ja ist klar  daneben Teufel 230  Euro keine Fernbedienung und der Klang!,das mit Teufel und  PC war mal ich war auch einer der ersten Magnum Käufer aber mal ehrlich was besseres als ediefier gibt es in der klasse nicht selbst das Logitech ist doch nur Schrott Bass und sonst nichts. wenn ihr das mit dem Klang des edifier anders seht bitte,aber dann lest mal lieber eure Leser Postings dazu.  und der Preis ich habe Nachweislich 150Euro bezahlt Nix mit 180 klar Teufel hat seinen Schrott immer Lieferbar steht genug Rum im Lager ist eben die Nachfrage so das der Preis das Angebot bestimmt.


----------



## ShiZon (31. August 2010)

*AW: Enttäuscht von Test in pcgh 09.2010 5.1 Sound Anlagen*



sylla1000 schrieb:


> Hallo  Ich sage hier natürlich nur meine Meinung Langsam fällt es auf in fast jeder Ausgabe  wird entweder Teufel oder Nvidia etwas besser ins Licht gerückt ich habe das edifier 530 was angeblich zu teuer ist (Preisleistung.) Ja ist klar  daneben Teufel 230  Euro keine Fernbedienung und der Klang!,das mit Teufel und  PC war mal ich war auch einer der ersten Magnum Käufer aber mal ehrlich was besseres als ediefier gibt es in der klasse nicht selbst das Logitech ist doch nur Schrott Bass und sonst nichts. wenn ihr das mit dem Klang des edifier anders seht bitte,aber dann lest mal lieber eure Leser Postings dazu.  und der Preis ich habe Nachweislich 150Euro bezahlt Nix mit 180 klar Teufel hat seien Schrott immer Lieferbar steht genug Rum im Lager ist eben die Nachfrage so das der Preis das Angebot bestimmt.



Kannst du genauere Angaben dazu machen, bzw. Quellen nennen?


----------



## sylla1000 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Enttäuscht von Test in pcgh 09.2010 5.1 Sound Anlagen*

Sry. ich habe Gedacht als quelle die Pcgh 09 2010 ab Seite 105 angegeben zu haben.
dort ist Teufel meiner Meinung nach überbewertet.
und das edifier s530 nur befriedigend als wertung obwohl in den Bewertungspunkten alles auf gut bis sehr gut steht .
Im Text dann obwohl gut im vergleich mit teufel concept b , soll das Teufel besser sein da kann ich nur Lachen das edifier ist im klang und auch beim Power dem Teufel überlegen  dabei bleibt es über std. nur Handwarm an den Kühlrippen.
als Quelle die suche von dieser Seite+ Edifier S530 Review - Der Teufel Killer !

habe noch etwas  im Text der neuen Pcgh gefunden das ist der original Test Text kommt weiter unten copy aus pcgh 09.   MEIN S530 WIE JEDES ANDERE HAT OPTISCHE+KOAXIALKABEL EINGÄNGE +CHINSCH und alle Kabel sind auch dabei ja auch ein optisches,davon steht nichts im Test.
Das sind dann die kleinen Tricks um den Leser zu beeinflussen einfach ein paar Sachen vergessen die für mich Kaufentscheidend waren Präziser Klang, Fernbedienung,alle Kabel und unter höchst Last Klang und Wärme Stabil wie kein anderes System ich habe Logitech z5500,Magnum Teufel, Teufel E100  selbst gehört  das Teufel kostet 179 Euro. 

 Das logitech Z5500 Digital bietet als einziges System im Test digitale Einlgänge 
für optische oder Koaxialkabel. Oben rechts: die mitgelieferten Fernbedienungen. Unten:
Die Satelliten der Testkandidaten unterscheiden sich teils deutlich in Größe und Optik


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. August 2010)

*AW: Enttäuscht von Test in pcgh 09.2010 5.1 Sound Anlagen*

Und wo ist das mit NV zu finden? Wo werde die ins bessere Licht gerückt?


----------



## Hiwi (31. August 2010)

*Enttäuscht von Artikel "Bester PC-Klang" (09/2010)*

Als regelmäßiger Leser der PC Games Hardware, muss ich diesmal leider  meine Enttäuschung, 
bzw. Verwunderung über oben genannten Test zum Ausdruck bringen... 

Ein Testverfahren bei Audio-Equipment, dass alleine auf subjektiver Beurteilung beruht ist generell schon sehr fragwürdig...

Aspekte die gerade für Spieler wichtig sind wurden hier völlig ausser Acht gelassen:
- wie gut werden welche 3D-Standards umgesetzt
- und vor Allem: wie sieht es dabei mit der Performance aus
- Überblick über die Verbreitung/Bedeutung von EAX

stattdessen gibt es eine verwirrende Übersicht "Soundkarten gegen Onboard-Sound" in dem bei Onboard-Sound mit "+" vermerkt ist:
"Minimaler Leistungsvorsprung gegenüber Soundkarten"...

Wie ist das zu verstehen? Aufgrund besserer(schnellerer) Anbindung ans Mainboard?


Leider wurden meine Erwartungen an einen Soundkartentest in einer PC-Spiele-Zeitschrift nicht erfüllt...


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2010)

*AW: Enttäuscht von Artikel "Bester PC-Klang" (09/2010)*

Deine Fragen sind im Feedbackthread eigendlich schon beantwortet und diskutiert worden. Ich fasse es nocheinmal kurz für dich zusammen:

EAX wurde nicht beurteilt, weil es in absehbarer Zeit keine bedeutenden neuen Spiele mehr auf dem Markt geben wird, die EAX unterstützen werden.
Die Frage nach den 3D-Standarts kann ich jetzt nicht einordnen, ich zähle es mal zu dem EAX-Thema.
Was willst du bei der Performance wissen? Aktuelle Prozessoren sind leistungsstark genug um selbst die höchste EAX-Ausbaustufe ohne signifanten Leistungsverlust per Software zu emulieren. Ein Onboardcodec ist minimal schneller, da dort zum Teil Effekte unterschlagen werden und gar nicht erst berechnet werden. Dies fällt allerdings nur bei sehr wenigen Spielen auf, und wenn nur in einem Unterschied von maximal 2-3fps. In diesen Spielen liegt die Framerate aber schon bei über 50fps oder höher .

Und jetzt nochmal: Wieso wurden deine Erwartungen nicht erfüllt? Es kann nicht auf jeden Einzelwunsch eingegangen werden, zumal ich denke das mit diesem Test ohnehin schon eine breite Masse angesprochen wurde.


----------



## sylla1000 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Enttäuscht von Test in pcgh 09.2010 5.1 Sound Anlagen*

Ok vielleicht ist das mit nvidia  rein subjektiv und mein Bauch der beim lesen mancher Artikel sagt das nvidia besser im Test ist als Ati.
Seit  einiger Zeit ist durch die Leistung der Ati Karten auch nicht mehr möglich sie zu schlecht aussehen zu lassen.
der Marktanteil ist glaube ich 50-50 und das obwohl in fast jeden Game das nvidia optimize Logo vorher kommt und kein PhisikX geht(fast kein) und ab und zu ein Game zufälligerweise  zu Anfang nicht geht.
Und ihr könnt mir auch nicht erzählen das  ihr es so abwegig findet was ich denke wenn Spiele Hersteller sich bestechen lassen damit das nvidia logo vorher kommt.

Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung und die Sollte frei sein!


----------



## robbe07 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Enttäuscht von Test in pcgh 09.2010 5.1 Sound Anlagen*

Wenns dir dein Bauch sagt, dann solltest du im ersten Satz schreiben: ...sagt, das ATI besser im Test ist, als Nvidia.
Die Lesistung der ATI´s ist nicht schlecht. Nvidia ist nur mit der neuen Generation besser geworden.
Von Bestechung würde ich nicht reden. Sie stellen halt den Entwicklern die Hardware und greifen bei der Programmierung unter die Arme. Daher läuft ein Spiel zum Erscheinen manchmal besser auf deren Karten, bis ATI den Treiber ebenso angepaßt hat. Zum Anderen laufen eben verschiede Spieleengines mal mit  ATI, mal mit Nvidiakarten generell "besser".
Das ist keine Bestechung, sondern Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## sylla1000 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Enttäuscht von Test in pcgh 09.2010 5.1 Sound Anlagen*

Wenns dir dein Bauch sagt, dann solltest du im ersten Satz schreiben: ...sagt, das ATI besser im Test ist, als Nvidia.





sorry habe mich da falsch ausgedrückt mein Gedanke geht da hin das nvidia in den berichten und Bildern der Zeitung im Fazit ganz geschickt besser    Platziert wird obwohl das die Testberichte nicht hergeben.
 Verstehe mich nicht falsch das sind keine Idioten die da das Magazin schreiben die können mit Sprache umgehen und glaube mir wie oben in meinen ersten Posting beschrieben Sound Test 5.1,2.1,2.0 Aktiv Boxen einfach Kauf entscheidende Fakten zugunsten  im dem Fall Teufel DEUTSCHE FIRMA weg Lassen.
 Gucke dir den Test an mir kommt die Wut wieder hoch Logitech 5500  5Jahre Alt ständig das Controller Panal defekt oder Teufel keine Kabel ,Fernbedienung,keine andere digitale Quelle Anschließbar.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCh6aFYSDSU&feature=related


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. September 2010)

Zur Info:
Ich habe die Threads 
• Enttäuscht von Test in pcgh 09.2010 5.1 Sound Anlagen
• Enttäuscht von Artikel "Bester PC-Klang" (09/2010)

Regelkonform in den dafür gedachten Feedback-Thread verschoben.
Bitte auch künftig den Sammelthread für's Feedback nutzen, ihr erleichtert es uns damit ungemein, darauf zu reagieren.

Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. September 2010)

sylla1000 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry habe mich da falsch ausgedrückt mein Gedanke geht da hin das nvidia in den berichten und Bildern der Zeitung im Fazit ganz geschickt besser Platziert wird obwohl das die Testberichte nicht hergeben.


Dann bringe doch bitte mal ein paar Beispiele samt Ausgabe und Seitenzahl und erläutere, inwiefern dort NV "im Fazit ganz geschickt besser Platziert wird obwohl das die Testberichte nicht hergeben". Danke


----------



## Bääängel (1. September 2010)

@sylla 1000
Hast du dir mal die tabellen richtig angeschaut?
Da ist immer der Hinweis "Auszug aus Tabelle mit 334 Wertungskriterien" 
Da wäre die pcgh Print schon voll und man hätte nur 10 Grakas testen können.


----------



## Hiwi (1. September 2010)

*AW: Enttäuscht von Artikel "Bester PC-Klang" (09/2010)*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Deine Fragen sind im Feedbackthread eigendlich schon beantwortet und diskutiert worden. Ich fasse es nocheinmal kurz für dich zusammen:


Erst einmal bin ich positiv über das schnelle Feedback überrascht! 



nfsgame schrieb:


> EAX wurde nicht beurteilt, weil es in absehbarer Zeit keine bedeutenden neuen Spiele mehr auf dem Markt geben wird, die EAX unterstützen werden.
> Die Frage nach den 3D-Standarts kann ich jetzt nicht einordnen, ich zähle es mal zu dem EAX-Thema.


Hmm, da ich mich länger nicht mehr mit Soundkarten im Spielebereich beschäftigt habe, 
hätte ich mir eine Übersicht über die Verbreitung/Bedeutung von EAX gewünscht.

Dachte EAX wäre nach wie vor bedeutsamer. Unterstützt nicht AVP z.B. als 2010er Titel EAX? 
Gibt es eine aktuelle Liste von Titeln die EAX unterstützen?
Und wie ist der Nutzen von CMSS-3D zu bewerten, funktioniert doch auch bei DirectX-Sound, oder?



nfsgame schrieb:


> Was willst du bei der Performance wissen? Aktuelle Prozessoren sind leistungsstark genug um selbst die höchste EAX-Ausbaustufe ohne signifanten Leistungsverlust per Software zu emulieren.


Ich dachte EAX 5 ist eben nur mit X-Fi Chip, also Creative- oder Auzentech-Karten möglich. 
Über die Performance des Prozessors wären demnach keine Aussagen möglich, oder  



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ein Onboardcodec ist minimal schneller, da dort zum Teil Effekte unterschlagen werden und gar nicht erst berechnet werden.


Das sehe ich nun wirklich nicht als Vorteil... 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Dies fällt allerdings nur bei sehr wenigen Spielen auf, und wenn nur in einem Unterschied von maximal 2-3fps. In diesen Spielen liegt die Framerate aber schon bei über 50fps oder höher .


Das ist für mich ein generelles Spiele(zeitschriften)-Phänomen...
Da werden Benchmarks von versch. Mainboards oder Grafikkarten des selben Chipsatzes abgedruckt, 
die sich eigentlich nie bedeutend in der Performance unterscheiden(können)...
Bei Soundkarten kommt es plötzlich auf 2-3fps nicht an...




nfsgame schrieb:


> Und jetzt nochmal: Wieso wurden deine Erwartungen nicht erfüllt? Es kann nicht auf jeden Einzelwunsch eingegangen werden, zumal ich denke das mit diesem Test ohnehin schon eine breite Masse angesprochen wurde.


Ich denke meine Erwartungen an den Test sind klar geworden... 
Wie Du meintest: Allen macht man es nie Recht! 

Und, noch einmal ein Lob wegen des schnellen und offenen Feedbacks!!!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. September 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dann bringe doch bitte mal ein paar Beispiele samt Ausgabe und Seitenzahl und erläutere, inwiefern dort NV "im Fazit ganz geschickt besser Platziert wird obwohl das die Testberichte nicht hergeben". Danke



Ich greife das mal auf. 

Natürlich lassen wir Nvidia nicht "besser dastehen" – wir nennen nur alles, was für den Käufer einer Grafikkarte von Relevanz sein könnte. Eine Geforce bietet nun mal abseits der reinen Bildraten mehr (alles optional nutzbar): HQ-AF, GPU-beschleunigtes Physx, SGSSAA in allen APIs und damit fast jedem Spiel sowie Tessellation-Power für all jede, die sie wünschen. Wer all das – aus welchen Gründen auch immer – nicht braucht, der blendet's aus. Für AMDs Radeon-Karten spricht vor allem die relativ niedrige Leistungsaufnahme.

Es obliegt unserer Pflicht die Medaille aus jeder Perspektive zu betrachten. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2010)

*AW: Enttäuscht von Artikel "Bester PC-Klang" (09/2010)*



Hiwi schrieb:


> Ich dachte EAX 5 ist eben nur mit X-Fi Chip, also Creative- oder Auzentech-Karten möglich.
> Über die Performance des Prozessors wären demnach keine Aussagen möglich, oder



Afaik erlaubt Creative mitlerweile auch bei einigen lizensierten Onboard-Lösungen EAX5. So oder so lässt die geringe Last bei EAX4 (z.B. bei Creative selbst bei der X-Fi Audio PCI-E in Software berechnet) eine Abschätzung zu.
Es bleibt also einzig und allein bei der Frage, ob die Treiber der Karte überhaupt EAX erlauben (und wenn ja: Ob auch via DirectX und wenn ja: Auch unter Vista/7?) und ob sie es ordnungsgemäß berechnen.

Aber die wurde ja leider nicht beantwortet 
*nerv*


----------



## sylla1000 (2. September 2010)

Das mit  nvidia  war auch nicht mein Hauptanliegen es diente als Beispiel um Klar zu machen das im Sound Test Pcgh 09/2010 Teufel,Logitech,Edifier was nicht stimmt und dieses habe ich exemplarisch anhand (sory) meines Bauchgefühls auch beim Lesen der Artikel ab erscheinen der Ati 4850 in PC games +Pcgh festgemacht.
zur Antwort von *PCGH_Raff* war klar das nvidia angeblich besser ist ,das spiegelt das voreingenommene Bild meiner Meinung zu mancher euer Berichte wieder.

Zb. 8800 Gt dann 9800zu  geforce GTs 240 alles der selbe Prinz in neuen Gewand.
nvidia ist meiner Meinung zu boykottieren und so Kaufe ich egal ob ein Frame mehr oder weniger nur AMD+Ati.

wie gesagt Hauptanliegen war und ist der sound Test Pcgh 09/2010

Danke für eure Schnellen Antworten finde ich echt jut.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. September 2010)

Man könnte das auch anders sehen: Würden wir, wir von einigen AMD-Anhängern gewünscht (du bist jetzt nicht gemeint!) nur auf den Fps und der dabei erreichten Leistungsaufnahme herumreiten, dann wäre eine aktuelle Radeon oft vorzuziehen – wenn die konstant hohe Preislage nicht wäre. Das wäre auch "voreingenommen" bzw. der Blick mit Scheuklappen. Allerdings predigen wir schon lange, dass eine Grafikkarte nicht nur Fps pro Watt, sondern weit mehr ist. 

MfG,
Raff

PS: Die GT 240 nutzt einen neueren Chip als die 9800 aka 8800 GT.


----------



## sylla1000 (2. September 2010)

Dann eben so

Nv.Verkauft Monatelang GTS8800 und GTX8800 mit dem NV80-Chip, bringt dann  den NV92 raus, verkauft den dann als GT8800, wobei auch massig GTS8800  mit dem NV80 aufm Markt sind die bei weitem nicht die Leistung erreicht  haben. Die Händler waren wiederum sauer weil die GTX 8800 mit dem 80er  Chip mehr als das doppelte gekostet hatten wie die GT8800 mit dem 92er  Chip. 
denke da auch noch an diverse MediaMarkt Pc mit 220.240.und was noch alles für Kunden VerAr.. Karten

Warte noch auf Antwort Sound Test ob das alles so ernst gemeint ist oder ob es nur so ein Test neben war.
denn so ein Test hat Auswirkungen ihr könnt ja mal auf die Seite Hardwareversand.de gehen dort wird das Logitech 5500 mit euren Test Logo Beworben der Kunde achtet auf so was.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCh6aFYSDSU&feature=related


----------



## General Jens (5. September 2010)

In der Ausgabe 09/2010 würden Soundkarten getestet und bei diesem Test hat die PCI Express X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series nicht sehr gut abgeschnitten.

Bei dei Bewertung standen folgende Dinge:

Hochtonbereich: Künstlich mit wenig Details
Mitteltonbereich und Stimmenwiedergabe: Leicht zuückgenommener Mitteltonbereich
Tieftonbereich: Schwammig, aufgeweicht, etwas Differenzierung vorhanden
Räumlichkeit: Diffuse Räumlichkeit
Wie Kann eine THX-Zertifizierte Soundkarte solche Ergebnisse bringen? Habt ihr da vielleicht schlechte Boxen benutzt?


Ein technisches Gerät erhält nicht ohne Grund das THX-Zertifikat, da muss es schon einen TOP-Klang haben.


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2010)

Die Boxen wurden bei anderen Soundkarten ja auch genutzt (steht in dem Extrakasten, welche das sind).


----------



## General Jens (5. September 2010)

Wie kann es dann aber sein, das die von mir genannte Soundkarte so schlecht abscheidet, obwohl sie THX-Zertifiziert ist.

Dieses Zertifikat bekommt man doch nicht einfach so, sondern nur wenn das Gerät die Sound- oder Bildqualität hat, wie es sich der Regisseur vorgestellt hat. Also Qualität wie das Original gedrehte Material.


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2010)

Keine Ahnung  Vllt. hatte PCGH auch ein kaputtes Modell oder die Karte ist schon was älter oder sowas.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. September 2010)

Du meinst diese Karte hier:
Kaufen Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series | Creative Labs Online Store (Deutschland)
Wo ist denn das THX-Zertifikat? Ich find's gerade nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (6. September 2010)

General Jens schrieb:


> Wie kann es dann aber sein, das die von mir genannte Soundkarte so schlecht abscheidet, obwohl sie THX-Zertifiziert ist.
> 
> Dieses Zertifikat bekommt man doch nicht einfach so, sondern nur wenn das Gerät die Sound- oder Bildqualität hat, wie es sich der Regisseur vorgestellt hat. Also Qualität wie das Original gedrehte Material.


Ein THX-Zertifikat sagt nullgarnienix über die Klangquali aus. Die X-Fi ist da das beste Beispiel. 
Zumal das nur das Multimedia-Zertifikat ist, welches sich jeder auf sein Produkt pappen kann der Lizenzgebühr an den Lucasfilm-Verbrecherclub zahlt.

Zum Thema schlechte "Boxen" hab ich mich gerade erstmal wegge--t . Oder meinst du es wurde für die Creative-Karten eine andere Anlage verwendet als für den Rest des Testfeldes ? Die zum Test verwendete Anlage ist übrigens bei Musik rund um den Faktor 50 über einem Teufel E300 anzusiedeln, bei Filmen und Spielen ists immernoch nen riesiger Abstand . 
Wo kommst du her? Willste mal Probehören ?


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2010)

Passt jetzt zwar nicht mehr gaanz zum Thema aber da die Feedbacks ja eig. alle da sein sollten: Ihr habt nicht zufällig auch mal getestet oder willst zufällig, wie das Sennheiser HD 555 im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Boxen abschneidet oder?


----------



## nfsgame (6. September 2010)

Nein, ich glaube das HD555 war nicht in der Redaktion vorhanden als die Lautsprechertests gemacht wurden .


----------



## General Jens (6. September 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Du meinst diese Karte hier:
> Kaufen Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series | Creative Labs Online Store (Deutschland)
> Wo ist denn das THX-Zertifikat? Ich find's gerade nicht.




Fast ganz unten



> Die PowerDVD-Software ermöglicht die Wiedergabe von Dolby Digital- oder  DTS-Filmen mit unglaublichem Surroundklang über Kopfhörer oder  Lautsprecher;* THX-zertifizierte* Klangqualität und ASIO-Treiber mit  geringer Latenz machen diese Karte zur idealen Lösung für  Musikbegeisterte




Wozu hat man denn sonst die THX-Konsole?


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nein, ich glaube das HD555 war nicht in der Redaktion vorhanden als die Lautsprechertests gemacht wurden .



Ne, ich mein ja nur, ob es vllt. irgendwann mal getetstet wurde oder ob hier einer mal diese Kopfhörer mit anderen (Lautsprechern vllt) verglichen hat. Habs nämlich mit der Asus Xonar DX am Laufen und würd jetzt ganz gern wissen, wie ihr Profis das einschätzen würdet vom Klang her


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. September 2010)

General Jens schrieb:


> Wozu hat man denn sonst die THX-Konsole?


Genau: Die THX-Konsole selbst ist zertifiziert. Weil sie eben im Rahmen des THX-Programms die erforderlichen Einstellparameter bietet (Signallaufweg zu den Boxen ausgleichen usw.).


----------



## nulchking (7. September 2010)

Edithe: Hat sich erledigt


----------



## plusminus (19. September 2010)

Zum Thema Druckqualität der Ausgabe muss ich euch sagen das nicht nur das Papier schlechter geworden ist sondern auch die Druckqualität extrem nachgelassen hat , und das bei 5,30-eur für ein  Magazin. Und das mit Markterfordernissen und Zwängen zu rechtfertigen ist ein wenig dünn von Thilo Bayer. Wenn ihr schon Sparen müsst würde ich mir mal gedanken über ein paar Personalien machen,denn die Artikel und Kommentare von Sauter und Vötter tragen auch nicht gerade zur Obyektivität und Qualität eurer Zeitschrift bei und schon gar nicht zu einem ABO-abschluss.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. September 2010)

Persönliche Anfeindungen nehmen wir gerne per PN entgegen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Und das mit Markterfordernissen und Zwängen zu rechtfertigen ist ein wenig dünn von Thilo Bayer.


 
Der Zwang liegt halt im Geld sparen müssen, die Werbeeinnahmen sind sicher nicht mehr so hoch wie sie es noch vor einigen Jahren waren und da muss man, wenn man eben die Qualität der Beiträge halten will, an anderer Stelle einsparen.
Ich habe die schlechtere Druckqualität und das weniger hochwertige Papier auch festgestellt, aber da ich das Magazin eh nur lese und dann dem Recycling Kreislauf hinzufüge, stört mich das nicht wirklich.
Klar, Sammler haben da vielleicht einen Nachteil, aber Sammler kaufen sich sowieso immer zwei Exemplare, eins zum Lesen und eins zum Einschweißen und dann weglegen.


----------



## huntertech (21. September 2010)

Ich sammel die auch und kauf auch nur eines


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2010)

Aber nur wenns unberührt ist, ist das Heft "wertvoll", ansonsten ist es älter als die Tageszeitung von vor 10 Jahren.


----------



## huntertech (21. September 2010)

Ist doch wurst, obs nun wertvoll ist oder nicht. Hauptsache, man kann die Tests nochmal nachlesen, wenn man sie dann braucht.


----------



## IMEAN (23. September 2010)

Edit: sry flasche Ausgabe.


----------

